# Canyon 2005 Nerve ES



## Staabi (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

hier die Katalogspecs der 2005er Nerve ES Bikes:

*Nerve ES 5*
*Rahmen*	SuperActive ES 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive Enduro
*Gabel*	Fox Vanilla RLC 130mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Vorspannung
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech 
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore 
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Pro
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Farbe* 
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.599,00  

*Nerve ES 6*





*Rahmen*	SuperActive ES 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive Enduro
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 95-130mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zug- und Druckstufe
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore LX
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech 
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace VRO 
*Lenker* Syntace VRO Riserbar
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Pro
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.799,00  

*Nerve ES 7*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive ES 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Geometrie*	SuperActive Enduro
*Gabel*	Manitou Minute Three SPV 130mm Infinite Travel Adjust, einstellbare Zugstufe
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*	Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 1.999,00  

*Nerve ES 8*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive ES 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive Enduro
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 95-130mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zug- und Druckstufe
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Naben* DT Swiss 340
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen* Mavic 819 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 2.399,00  

*Nerve ES 9*




*Rahmen*	SuperActive ES 4-Gelenker aus mehrfach konifiziertem HighEnd 7005 Aluminium, handmade, New FACT 3 Opti-Size Tubing, designed by Lutz Scheffer
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Geometrie*	SuperActive Enduro
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 95-130mm, LockOut, einstellbare Zug- und Druckstufe
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Naben* DT Swiss 240 S
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen* Mavic 819 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
*Kurbeln* Race Face Deus
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Race Face Deus
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Carbon Riserbar
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR Genuine Gel
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Farbe* 
*Rahmenhöhen*Small (16,5"), Medium (18,5"), Large (20,0"), XLarge (22,0")
*Preis*	 2.599,00  

Fehlende Bilder werden demnächst nachgereicht.
Änderungen in Austattung und Farbe sowie Irrtümer vorbehalten. Bestellbar ca. ab Ende November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Knuffi (11. November 2004)

Jetzt bin ich sprachlos ! Wahnsinn !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2004)

Wahnsinn! Ihr habt mein (zukünftiges) Bike 200 Euro günstiger gemacht...
Juhu..........................
Und ein LX-Innenlager gibt's auch noch dazu, 
nicht schlecht!


----------



## druide1976 (11. November 2004)

wo ist den die Nixon hin??????
gibts die jetzt in keinem einigem ES?


----------



## ddl1mm (11. November 2004)

nicht schlecht, respekt.

gibt es schon infos über das gewicht? oder hab ich das vor lauter blinder freude übersehen.


----------



## Wrangler (11. November 2004)

Ja, da freu ich mich doch auf - hoffentlich ist die neue Seite bald online, damit man auch bestellen kann   

Und wo wir gerade bei 'blinder Freude' sind - was ist denn jetzt mit den Farben? Änderungen sind zwar vorbehalten - aber leider keine weiteren Angaben gemacht?!?!?

Pink, grau, schwarz? Nur mal so'n Anhaltspunk?!?!?!?


----------



## Gefahradler (11. November 2004)

Ist die nixon für heuer gestorben? gruss


----------



## ddl1mm (11. November 2004)

jetzt ist die ES wieder ein gaaaaaaaaanz heisser Kandidat neben Stumpjumper FSR 120 und Stevens F10 für mein neues Bike.

Es sei denn das Gewicht oder die Lieferzeiten machen mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Mein neues muss ich noch diesen Winter haben.


----------



## Quellekatalog (11. November 2004)

auf dem Foto vom ES 6 ist aber keine Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink-Kurbel Kurbel zu sehen
schaut mich für wie eine Deore an   
oder bin ich schon ganz ....


----------



## Staabi (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

die 2004er Deore LX Kurbel läuft 2005 in schwarz ohne LX-Logo gruppenübergreifend weiter. Damit die Kurbel besser zugeordnet werden kann bezeichnen wir sie als "LX 2004".

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Quellekatalog (11. November 2004)

@ staabi, danke für die schnelle Antwort

beim genauen Betrachten hab' ich sie nun erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragewo (11. November 2004)

Hallo Staabi,
welche Farbe hat denn das ES 5? Müsste ja eigentlich schwarz sein.  

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Melocross (11. November 2004)

JUHUUUUU! DANKE @ staabi, Ihr seid super und die Preise der Hammer!!


----------



## Quellekatalog (11. November 2004)

ragewo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Staabi,
> welche Farbe hat denn das ES 5? Müsste ja eigentlich schwarz sein.



willst du dir wirklich ein Enduro ohne Federwegsverstellung (also 130 mm fix) anschaffen

ein kleiner Fehler ist abermals passiert, denn die Fox Talas RLC hat 90 mm bis 130 mm (lt. Fox HP) und nicht wie angegeben 95 bis 130 mm (man muss ja imer etwas jammern   )

und die Nixon fehlt mir


----------



## TAILor (11. November 2004)

was haltet ihr von den Felgen Iridium Freeride Comp?
taugen die fox parts mehr als manitou?


----------



## ragewo (11. November 2004)

> willst du dir wirklich ein Enduro ohne Federwegsverstellung (also 130 mm fix) anschaffen



Ups!
Ich fahre bis jetzt ein ganz starres Hagan (Ja, es gibt noch welche, die nicht geplatzt sind!) und will jetzt endlich auf den Fully Zug aufspringen. Ich kenne mich jetzt natürlich nicht so gut in all diesen tollen neuen Features aus, aber eine Enduro scheint ja für alles gut zu sein und so ist diese Entscheidung schon mal gefallen. Ist ein verstellbarer Federweg sooo wichtig? Wie stark ist denn der Unterschied? Danke für Antworten.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Melocross (11. November 2004)

also wenn die Gabel hoch baut, was bei 130mm ja der Fall ist, dann wirst du dich freuen wenn du am Berg absenken kannst damit du wieder in eine angeneme Sitzposition kommst, und das macht viel aus.
Habe das "ETA" von Marzocchi an nem anderen Bike und war immer heilfroh darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (11. November 2004)

Kann man net jetzt schon bestellen  *lechz*

Über die Lieferzeiten könnt ihr wohl noch nichts sagen, gelle ? Achja, das Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem vom ES6


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. November 2004)

> taugen die fox parts mehr als manitou?



wenn man sich die neue "mountainbike" so anschaut wird klar: dieses jahr ist *FOX* "in" sowie letztes jahr halt *MANITOU* "in" war. Vieleicht schaft es nächstes Jahr mal wieder ROCKSHOX ??

gruss wbb


----------



## Knuffi (12. November 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von den Felgen Iridium Freeride Comp?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht  ?

Und was meint Ihr, würden sich die 600 Aufpreis vom ES6 zum ES8 lohnen, oder geht man mit der Kohle lieber ein paar   trinken ?

Sollte ich das ES6 nehmen werde ich bei der Bestellung gleich fragen ob die mir eine XT - Kurbel einbauen, wenn ich die ihnen hin schicke. Gibt es bei Ebay für 139. Das Silber gefällt mir nämlich deutlich besser als das schwarz der LX, sonst bin ich mehr als begeistert vom ES6


----------



## xysiu33 (12. November 2004)

Hallo allerseits, 

wo gibt es so was - die Bikes werden günstiger!!!!!!!   

war gestern so geschockt, daß mir nichts mehr eingefallen war.

und vor allem habe ich mit dem Feedback nicht so schnell gerechnet....

Jetzt kann man mit klarem Kopf schon wieder anfangen zu überlegen, welches Bike es sein soll.

Kompliment an das Canyon-Team   

Sonst würde es mich sehr interessieren - wie auch andere "Canyon-Genossen" hier geschrieben haben ob:

a) andere Parts bei Einsendung an Canyon werbaut werden können ?

b) wo die Nixon-Gabel geblieben ist ?

c) die Farbe des ES-8: Silber ? wie ES-6?  beim ES-8 scheint die Farbe auf dem Foto ein wenig heller zu sein als beim ES-6..

Sonst Hut ab, Leute. Hier entstanden die "Renner" unter Enduro-Bikes für 2005 ! Da bin ich mir so ziemlich sicher.

Also "Knuffi": welchen nehmen wir?  Ich tendiere zum ES-8: komplett XT, sehr gute Naben, super Felgen, alles (fast) perfekt.....fast, denn die Bremsscheiben könnten ja ein wenig größer sein: vorne 200-er, hinten auch größer..... sollten aber 180 vorn und 160 hinten werden.

Ja, ja: ich will hier nicht zu viel meckern: ob das ES-6 oder ES-8: beide sind klasse. Oder? was denkst Du?

Frage an Staabi: oder habt ihr auch noch die Bremsscheiben modifiziert oder bleibt es wie gehabt v180/h160 ?

Wann stehen die Bikes in Koblenz Testbereit? Hoffe, daß die Aussage der Hotline stimmt und die werden noch im Dezember fertig stehen........

Gruß an alle - es gibt noch Wunder, Leute - auch vor Nikolaus......


----------



## Augus1328 (12. November 2004)

lässig, das ES 7 wird mein. Optisch gefällt es mir eindeutig besser als das ES 6 u. die Manitou Sachen sind m.E. genauso top wie die Fox Sachen. Irgendwie gefällt mir das silber nicht am ES 6 nicht u. die Kurbel auch nicht. 

Gibt`s verschiedene Farbvarianten bei den Modellen? Wie war das die letzten Jahre?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (12. November 2004)

@xysiu33

Servus !

Also tendieren würde ich auch mehr zum ES8, aber wie schon geschrieben, 600 mehr sind schon happig, da ist halt die Frage ob man die Teile wirklich braucht oder ob es nicht das ES6 auch tut und man im laufe der Jahre etwas "nachrüstet". Bei mir sollte das Canyon schon mindestens 10 Jahre halten...


----------



## Melocross (12. November 2004)

Ich werde das ES6 nehmen, wobei wenn man Ã¼berlegt das ES7 fÃ¼r 1999â¬, das hÃ¤tten wir vorher auch fÃ¼r das ES6 gezahlt. 

Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Sagnein (12. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
dass es sowas noch gibt! Hut ab Canyon  
Jetzt erst recht, ab nächstem Jahr steht das ES6 (7) bei mir   
Jetzt hab ich wieder meine Ruhe.
Grüße von


----------



## Knuffi (12. November 2004)

Habe mich mal eben hingesetzt und versucht heraus zu bekommen ob der Preisunterschied vom ES6 zum ES8 gerechtfertigt ist, hier das Ergebnis, Preise habe ich alle von hibike.de.

Schaltgriffe: XTR 129,90 - LX 79,90 - *Unterschied 50*

Kurbel: XT 119 - LX 109,90 - *Unterschied 9,10*

Zahnkranz: XT 44,90 - Deore 27,90 - *Unterschied 17*

Reifen: Continental Vertival 2.3 Set 40 - Schwalbe Fat Albert Set 45,90 - *Unterschied 5,90*

Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite ca. 85 - Iridium Pro ? - *Unterschied (schätze) 50*

Felgen: Satz Mavic 819 mit DT Swiss 340 - 509,80 - Satz Iridium Felgen mit Naben ? - *Unterschied (schätze) 250*

Vorbau und Lenker habe ich nicht wirklich raus gefunden, der Preis scheint aber ungefähr bei beiden Modellen gleich zu sein.

Macht Zusammen eine ca. Preisdifferenz von 382. Klar kann man das so nicht wirklich rechnen, da Canyon aufgrund der Einkaufsmengen ganz andere Preise bei Shimano bekommt, finde es aber trotzdem ganz interessant.

Fazit: Wer auf den teuren Felgensatz verzichten kann ist besser bedient das ES6 zu nehmen und dieses dann mit den Teilen aufzurüsten die am ES8 besser sind ( wenn man das selber hin bekommt    ). Die Komponenten die dann vom ES6 übrig bleiben kann man ja bei Ebay für gutes Geld verklopfen. Ich denke ich werde diesen weg nehmen, hoffe Euch damit nicht gelangweilt zu haben


----------



## Augus1328 (12. November 2004)

Für Selbstschrauber sicherlich ne Möglichkeit, aber bedenke, dass Du die Iridiumparts erstmal bei ebay loswerden musst. Ich hab Ihn letzter Zeit öfters mal reingeschaut, kein guter Deal für den "Verkäufer". Da sind Markenartikel gefragt aber keine Iridiumparts. Ich würd`s definitiv nicht tun!!!!!

Kann mir denn keiner Auskunft geben, ob die ES Serie jeweils nur eine Farbvariante hat??? Solange es das ES 6 nur in Silber gibt, kommt mir nur das ES 7 ins Haus. Silber ist ja wirklich übelst   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (12. November 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Selbstschrauber sicherlich ne Möglichkeit, aber bedenke, dass Du die Iridiumparts erstmal bei ebay loswerden musst. Ich hab Ihn letzter Zeit öfters mal reingeschaut, kein guter Deal für den "Verkäufer". Da sind Markenartikel gefragt aber keine Iridiumparts. Ich würd`s definitiv nicht tun!!!!!
> Oli



Servus Oli !

Das einzige was ja dann zur Debatte steht ist die Iridium Sattelstütze, die würde ich gegen eine Thomson Elite austauschen. Der Rest sind Shimano Parts, die ich austauschen würde, und die gehen bei Ebay sehr gut.

Der Laufradsatz bleibt erstmal wie er ist, der wird schon eine Zeit halten. Habe z.B. bei raddiscount.de einen Lafradsatz mit DT Swiss 240 Naben für 389 gefunden, so einen werde ich dann mal in 2-3 Jahren mal dran bauen.


----------



## pefro (12. November 2004)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn keiner Auskunft geben, ob die ES Serie jeweils nur eine Farbvariante hat??? Solange es das ES 6 nur in Silber gibt, kommt mir nur das ES 7 ins Haus. Silber ist ja wirklich übelst



wäre das erste mal das Canyon das macht - ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## druide1976 (12. November 2004)

hab mal versucht das Gewicht für das ES9 zu ermitteln.
Als Grundlage hab ich das ES7 von 2004 genommen, das wiegt 12,95KG
Da der Rahmen schon allein 300 Gramm leichter geworden ist und alle anderen Teile entweder gleich oder leichter geworden sind (z.B. SPV 3-Way und Minute3 gegen Fox 135 Gramm leichter) träume ich von 12-12,5KG.
Muss mich da jemand wecken?!?

Das wäre ja der Hammer......


hab mal alles sogut es geht zusammengerechnet. Sollte Ingesamt ca. 350 Gramm leichter sein. also so um die 12,6KG. Die Reifen sind 200Gramm schwerer und auch die Kurbel ist 183Gramm?? schwerer als die von 2004....


----------



## Buddy (12. November 2004)

Menno, habe gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen, die 2005er Bikes sind wohl doch erst ab Anfang/Mitte Dezember bestellbar. Und die Fullys wohl auch erst ca. Ende März lieferbar 

Naja, muss ich wohl durch...


----------



## pefro (12. November 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Menno, habe gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen, die 2005er Bikes sind wohl doch erst ab Anfang/Mitte Dezember bestellbar. Und die Fullys wohl auch erst ca. Ende März lieferbar
> 
> Naja, muss ich wohl durch...



hehe - das wird sicher wieder so lustitsch wie im letzten Jahr   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## xysiu33 (13. November 2004)

Hi Knuffi,

tja, schon wieder nachdenken angesagt, was?

Klar tun die 6 Scheine weh - bin ich mir auch noch nicht soooo sicher....

wenn du hier mit dem Gedanken spielst, das ES-6 mit XT-Kubel auszustatten,
dann wäre es natürlich sinnvoll auch ein XT-Innenlager zu montieren: wenn schon, denn schon. Dann zahlst du auch um die 200,- Oiro für die Aktion. In diesem Fall schrumpft der Preisunterschied auf (nur) 4 Scheine.  Tja, trotzdem viel Geld: da kann man schon mit Billigairline nach Mallorca fliegen und Paar Tage das neue Bike ausprobieren   

Die Überlegung liegt, meine ich, nicht nur an der Kurbel sondern an den viel besseren Felgen (siehe einen Beitrag eines Iridium-Felgen-Besitzers hier irgendwo im Canyon-Forum) wie auch die Naben (DT-Swiss) und auch die restlichen Parts wie Vorbau usw.

Finde jedoch die Idee mit dem Aufrüsten im Laufe der Jahre nicht schlecht.

Übrigens Leute: schaut euch mal die heutigen Bankzinsen an: sind wirklich überlegungswert. Wer einen Kredit aufnehmen kann, wäre blöd, das Bike bar zu zahlen. Heutzutage kann man schon für 5,9 % eff. finanzieren.

So alle Enduro-Freaks: wann treffen wir uns in Koblenz zu gemeinsamen Testrunde ?

Gruß aus der Stadt der Fußball-Schlafmützen (Heja BVB.....)


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. November 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens Leute: schaut euch mal die heutigen Bankzinsen an: sind wirklich überlegungswert. Wer einen Kredit aufnehmen kann, wäre blöd, das Bike bar zu zahlen. Heutzutage kann man schon für 5,9 % eff. finanzieren.



Ich denke, ich wäre blöd, das Bike NICHT bar zu bezahlen!
WOZU einen Kredit aufnehmen?
An welcher Stelle würde man da bitte Geld sparen?!


----------



## weissbierbiker (13. November 2004)

> wenn du hier mit dem Gedanken spielst, das ES-6 mit XT-Kubel auszustatten,
> dann wäre es natürlich sinnvoll auch ein XT-Innenlager zu montieren: wenn schon, denn schon. Dann zahlst du auch um die 200,- Oiro für die Aktion. In diesem Fall schrumpft der Preisunterschied auf (nur) 4 Scheine. Tja,






wenn du dich noch etwas mit der materie beschäftigst wirst du sehen das die xt 04/05 kurbel eine einheit bildet aus innenlager und  kurbel-genau darinn liegt ja der vorteil in steifigkeit und gewicht!! ich habe mein xc 4 erst vor kurzem nachgerüstet!! Die kombie kostet bei www.bike-discount.de  zusammen 119.

gruss wbb

übrigens geht das bei canyon, du schickst die eigene kurbel hin ( die verlangen wesentlich mehr für ne einzelne xt -kurbel) und die bauen sie dir ein und schicken die lx zum versteigern bei ebay uneingebaut mit


----------



## manni46 (13. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

war heute in Koblenz und hab mir ein ES 7 bestellt. Eigentlich wollte ich ein ES6 wegen der verstellbaren Gabel und dem Fox Dämpfer. Aber die Manitou Minute hat "Infinite Travel Adjust", was heisst: Gabel reindrücken - Hebel am Lenker drücken und schon hast Du das Rad abgesenkt. Retour: Hebel ziehen und die Gabel fährt wieder aus. Und das alles während dem Fahren. Dieses Detail hat mit überzeugt, und nachdem das ES7 jetzt zum alten ES6-Preis zu haben ist, gabs nichts zu überlegen.
Und nun ganz druckfrisch die Gewichte:

ES6 : 12782 gr
ES7 : 12522 gr
ES8 : 13544 gr
ES9 : 13304 gr

Wenn die Bikes wirklich so viel wiegen ist das echt super. Schade, dass es wahrscheinlich März wird, bis man das nachwiegen kann.

Die Bestellung wurde handschriftlich erfasst. Eine AB gibts aber erst nach Erscheinen des Kataloges. Die Beratung war echt super, Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz war auch möglich. Die 500 km Fahrt hat sich gelohnt.

Grüsse an alle ! 

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. November 2004)

du bist 500km gefahren, nur um ein MTB zu testen?
das nenne ich Idealismus....


----------



## Knuffi (13. November 2004)

@xysiu33

Hallo ! 

Also wie der weissbierbiker schon geschrieben hat sind die XT-Lager gleich bei der Kurbel dabei und zusammen für 119 zu haben ( danke weissbierbiker für den guten Tipp ). Evtl. werde ich noch die Schalthebel auf XTR  umrüsten lassen, wobei ich denke das es die LX auch tun werden. Wo liegt eigenlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den XTR und den LX Schalthebeln, hat da jemand einen Plan ? 

Zu den Felgen denke ich mir halt, das die auch ihren Zweck erfüllen werden. So schlecht können die ja auch nicht sein, oder ?

Ein Kredit kommt auf gar keinen Fall in Frage, entweder bar oder gar nicht


----------



## Compagnon (13. November 2004)

@ Manni
Gratuliere mal vorab. Wo hast Du denn die Gewichte her bzw. wie komm ich an die der XC / RC Modelle?


----------



## wagmacX (13. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen und Glückwunsch an Canyon, Ihr habt in dem Forum mit den Preis- und Ausstattungsänderungen wieder für interessante Diskussionen gesorgt. Aber das ist jetzt auch mein kleines "Problem", ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für das ES8 entschieden, da ich glaube, dass die Nixon wirklich verdammt gut ist, jetzt ist sie aber nicht mehr mit im Programm und ich weiss jetzt nicht so genau auf welche Federelemente ich bauen soll?!? Die Fox Elemente scheinen ja irgendwie "der heilige Gral" unter den Federlementen zu sein, aber mir persönlich fehlen in der Beziehung die Erfahrungen mit Fox, da sie bisher für mich noch nicht interessant waren. Bei der Minute vom ES7 bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob dass SPV System auf kleinere Stösse zu unsensibel anspricht?!? Ich habe mal Bike Magazine durchgeblättert und ich fand in der April 2004 Ausgabe der Bike einen Test. Auch wenn es die Auslaufmodelle sind, denke ich das es doch eine Richtung vorgibt:

Fox RLC Talas (2004)

Auf dem Trail: Viel Komfort. Die Fox spricht sehr feinfühlig auf kleine Schläge an und nutzt den maximalen Federweg von 120 Millimetern gut aus. Nur bei schnell, hintereinander folgenden, harten Schlägen wird sie etwas bockig.

Abstimmung: 5 von 6
Steifigkeit: 6 von 6
Uphill: 6 von 6
Downhill: 5 von 6

Einstufung: Ein wenig  CC-Race ansonsten voll Tour

Fazit: Fast perfect. Nur wer die Fox ganz hart rannimmt, wird kleine Schwächen entdecken 

Urteil: Sehr gut

Manitou Minute 1.00 (2004)

Auf dem Trail: 136 "SPV"-unterstützte Millimeter Federweg nehmen auch härtesten Trails den Schrecken. Gefühlsmäßig hat die "Minute" immer ein paar Zentimeter Reserven. Auch bei kleinen Schlägen keine Schwächen. Bergauf wippt nichts.

Abstimmung: 5 von 6
Steifigkeit: 4 von 6
Uphill: 6 von 6
Downhill: 6 von 6

Einstufung: Voll Tour und ein großer Teil Freeride

Fazit: Ein würdiger Nachfolger für die "Black". Viel kann man als Enduro-Gabel nicht besser machen.

Urteil: Super

Was haltet Ihr davon? Oder ist das alles M*** da es die Auslaufmodelle sind? Ich fand an der Nixxon die Höhenverstellung vom Lenker aus so genial, das bietet ja in der Art die Minute, aber wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht ob sie wirklich "sensibel" genug ist und die Fox nicht doch die bessere Gabel ist?!?

Mit den Dämpfern weiss ich überhaubt nicht was gerade besser ist. Manitou oder Fox...?

Ach Fragen über Fragen...  Aber das macht ja auch irgendwie Spass   

Also, genug getippt - Canyon macht weiter so, die Bikes 2005 werden auf jeden Fall genial


----------



## xysiu33 (13. November 2004)

Mann o Mann, alle voll im Stress, sehe ich    

Zuerst danke für den Hinweis mit dem Innenlager - wenn ich so ein Experte werde, wie einige hier, wird mir das nicht mehr passieren. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch Foren. 

Das mit dem Kredit ist ja natürlich nur eine überlegung für die Genossen, für die ein Bike für etwa 2.000,-  noch unerschwiglich ist und sie für den Zweck noch lange sparen müßten. Jede macht es wie er will - ist ja klar. 

Hallo WagmacX: willst du uns hier wieder verunsichern mit deinen Überlegungen ?   

sonst entbrennt hier wieder das leidige Thema "Fox oder Manitou".
Bauen wir am Besten vorn eine Marzocchi ein und gut ist es   

Noch ein Tipp für alle, die nach Koblenz losrennen wollen: ich habe mit den
Canyon`isten gesprochen und erfahren, daß im Laden die ES-Modelle 5 und 7 stehen.....       ES-6 und ES-8 noch nicht - Ironie des Schicksalls   

Auf "unsere" Modelle "Knuffi", müssen wir noch bis Dezember warten. 

Ciao Canyon`isten


----------



## druide1976 (13. November 2004)

Ist das Gewicht amtlicht? Das ES8 ist 1KG schwerer als das ES7(also DT Swiss und Mavic schwerer als Iridium)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arx (13. November 2004)

@ manni das es 7 ist das leichteste, obwohl die gabel und der dämpfer deutlich mehr wiegen als bei den anderen modellen?

die funktion vom IT ist mir nicht ganz klar. ich muss die gabel erst rein drücken und dann, wenn ich den hebel drücke, bleibt sie an dieser stelle und nützt nur noch den restfederweg?
das klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend. gibts wenigsten an gabel selbst eine  möglichkeit den federweg einzustellen.


----------



## xysiu33 (13. November 2004)

Ich bin`s nochmal:  ist es euch eigentlich aufgefallen wie die Bowdenzüge verlaufen?

durch das Oberrohr !!!!   Mann: so was macht auch nicht jeder Bikehersteller.

Wenn ich mir z. B. den Zugverlauf an Specialized-Bikes anschaue, dann kriegt man ein Lachkrampf    

Super, Canyon - weiter so.  

Gruß


----------



## Quellekatalog (13. November 2004)

Infinite Travel:
Hebel (am Lenker) drücken -> Gabel auf gewünschten Restfederweg reindrücken und Hebel wieder loslassen


----------



## DaSterch (13. November 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin`s nochmal:  ist es euch eigentlich aufgefallen wie die Bowdenzüge verlaufen?
> 
> durch das Oberrohr !!!!   Mann: so was macht auch nicht jeder Bikehersteller.



Sorry, dem ist nicht so. 
Es ist auf der Länge des Oberrohrs nur kein Zughülle benutzt worden, man kann das auch an den kleinen Gummis am zug erkennen.
Diese sind im übrigen dazu gedacht, dass der Zug während des fahrens nicht an das Oberrohr schlägt.

MfG


----------



## fone (14. November 2004)

knuffi,

wenn du nicht genau weisst wo die unterschiede zwischen xtr und lx schalthebeln liegen, wieso willst du dann xtr  

ich würde sagen, probier erst mal die lx aus.

gruß
fone


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2004)

Der Unterschied zw. XTR- u. LX-Schalthebeln?

Der Preis, 
und das Prestige...

das war's dann aber auch schon. 
Einen Unterschied in der Schaltqualität wirst du nur dann merken, wenn du die beiden Hebel DIREKT miteinander vergleichst, in der Praxis reicht LX absolut...

(ehrlich gesagt, reicht sogar Deore...
... bei den Schalthebeln wär's sogar in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit egal - da gibt's kaum Abnützung.
Nur bei Ritzeln/Lagern/Naben/Schaltwerken sollte man Deore vermeiden - da geht's um Haltbarkeit.)


----------



## manni46 (14. November 2004)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni
> Gratuliere mal vorab. Wo hast Du denn die Gewichte her bzw. wie komm ich an die der XC / RC Modelle?



Die Gewichte sind aus dem Laden - ganz frisch ausgedruckt. Dort bekommst Du auch die für die anderen Modelle.


----------



## manni46 (14. November 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Tipp für alle, die nach Koblenz losrennen wollen: ich habe mit den
> Canyon`isten gesprochen und erfahren, daß im Laden die ES-Modelle 5 und 7 stehen.....       ES-6 und ES-8 noch nicht - Ironie des Schicksalls
> 
> Der Berater hat mir das ES6 aus dem Keller geholt. War halt nicht zusammengebaut, aber mann konnte es mal anschauen. Anrufen und zusammenbauen lassen - ab zur Probefahrt.


----------



## Knuffi (14. November 2004)

Servus Leute !

Also, gut das es so ein Forum gibt, augrund der Aussagen von fone und FloImSchnee werde ich einfach die LX Schaltgriffe dran lassen und Spare mir schon wieder einen haufen Kohle   

@xysiu33
Wollte eigentlich auch erst nach Koblenz und das Rad probe fahren, mir ging es aber damals eher darum, den Unterschied zwischen Fox und Manitou Dämpfern zu "prüfen". Da ich jetzt definitv bei Fox bleibe, spare ich mir das Spritgeld für die 1000 Km von München nach Koblenz und natürlich zurück   

@manni46
Nachdem Du das ES7 ja schon gefahren hast, wie ist Dein Eindruck von den Iridium Felgen und Naben ? Kann man sich die   oder was Denkst Du ?

Werde heute mal ne Stunde auf meiner neuen Trainigsrolle verbringen, damit ich im Frühjahr fit bin für mein ES6


----------



## wagmacX (14. November 2004)

Moin, wünsch ´nen angenehmen Sonntag   wollte natürlich keine neue Grundsatzdiskussion herauf beschwören.   Kann mich bisher einfach noch nicht entscheiden. Bin nur misstrauisch, ob die Fox wirklich eine gute Enduro Gabel ist   da sie ja dieses Jahr auch ein bisschen in Richtung CC ging.

Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Höhenverstellung an der Fox genau? Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass man am Einstellrad drehen muss und pro Klick senkt sich die Gabel dann um 3mm, stimmt das so? Und wie ist das in der Praxis? Funktioniert das ganz gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mons (14. November 2004)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, bin ich einwenig enttäuscht, dass es dieses Jahr bei Canyon keine fx Serie mehr gibt. Welche kann man damit vergleichen?


----------



## PatrickBateman (14. November 2004)

ich werde mir auch das es6 kommen lassen !!
aber hoffe auf humane lieferzeiten. Letztes Jahr war ich zu spät dran und quäl mich daher immer noch mit meinem alten ab :-(((

ungefähre lieferzeiten ??


----------



## Arx (14. November 2004)

das es 6 und das es 8, sind ja nur klar gepulvert, also ohne irgendwelchen nasslack, oder?


----------



## Melocross (14. November 2004)

jemand aus dem Forum meinte das die Bikes erst im März lieferbar sind, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## tmuetze (14. November 2004)

PatrickBateman schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mir auch das es6 kommen lassen !!
> aber hoffe auf humane lieferzeiten. Letztes Jahr war ich zu spät dran und quäl mich daher immer noch mit meinem alten ab :-(((
> 
> ungefähre lieferzeiten ??



Wie schon im dem Thread zu lesen war, Ende März 05 scheint für Fullys angepeilt zu sein. Allerdings ist das IMHO zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt rein spekulativ.

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## tmuetze (14. November 2004)

Arx schrieb:
			
		

> das es 6 und das es 8, sind ja nur klar gepulvert, also ohne irgendwelchen nasslack, oder?



Wie kommst du darauf das die Bikes gepulvert sind?

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## tmuetze (14. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, bin ich einwenig enttäuscht, dass es dieses Jahr bei Canyon keine fx Serie mehr gibt. Welche kann man damit vergleichen?



Gibt es einne definitive Aussage das es keine Eingelenker von Canyon mehr geben wird? Wenns so ist wirst du keinen direkten Vergleich zu den Viergelenkern ziehen können. Letztlich hängt es davon ab was du fährst, Touren, Rennen, etc..

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## tmuetze (14. November 2004)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Du das ES7 ja schon gefahren hast, wie ist Dein Eindruck von den Iridium Felgen und Naben ? Kann man sich die   oder was Denkst Du ?



Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass Canyon Teile in die Enduros verbaut die stabil genug sind typische Enduro-Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Falls der LRS innerhalb von 2-Jahren die Grätsche macht hast du ja noch die Gewährleistung.

Schade ist allerdings, dass man über Iridium-Teile generell recht wenig liest.

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## manni46 (14. November 2004)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> jemand aus dem Forum meinte das die Bikes erst im März lieferbar sind, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.



Ist aber leider auch Aussage vom Ladenpersonal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mons (14. November 2004)

zumindest dieses Jahr gibts keine mehr bei Canyon, und da ich mein altes (25 kg!) endlich zerlegt hab, wollt ich mir was anständiges kaufen und das fx 4000 wär ideal gewesen. Also ich fahr Touren, manchmal auch härter, Gewicht ist mir egal und preis so bis 1600. Hätte jetzt so an ein xc6, es5 oder 6 gedacht, die hardtails gefallen mir nimmer.


----------



## tmuetze (14. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest dieses Jahr gibts keine mehr bei Canyon, und da ich mein altes (25 kg!) endlich zerlegt hab, wollt ich mir was anständiges kaufen und das fx 4000 wär ideal gewesen. Also ich fahr Touren, manchmal auch härter, Gewicht ist mir egal und preis so bis 1600. Hätte jetzt so an ein xc6, es5 oder 6 gedacht, die hardtails gefallen mir nimmer.



Da würde ich dir zum XC raten, sehr gut ausgestattet und ein toller Preis. Letzlich musst du einfach entscheiden wieviel Federweg dir genehm ist.

Gruss,
Tilo


----------



## fone (15. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest dieses Jahr gibts keine mehr bei Canyon, und da ich mein altes (25 kg!) endlich zerlegt hab, wollt ich mir was anständiges kaufen und das fx 4000 wär ideal gewesen. Also ich fahr Touren, manchmal auch härter, Gewicht ist mir egal und preis so bis 1600. Hätte jetzt so an ein xc6, es5 oder 6 gedacht, die hardtails gefallen mir nimmer.



gibts keine fx mehr im sparbuch?
das fx3000 gabs ja ne ganze zeit im angebot, scheint nicht so rasant weggegangen zu sein, zumindest wäre das der selbe rahmen, ausstattung weiss ich nicht, nur das der dämpfer nicht so "dolle" (bedeutet: rockshox, wobei ich 0 erfahrung mit rockshox-dämpfern habe und "dolle" somit nur vom hören sagen kommt.) war.
ansonsten ist doch ein 4-gelenker nicht schlechter als ein 1-gelenker, im einsatzbereich von canyon bikes?

ich würde mich jetzt für ein ES entscheiden. halt nein! dann würde es mir ja noch schwerer fallen noch einen freerider zu holen. also : XC !!
 

gruß
fone


----------



## Augus1328 (15. November 2004)

So bei mir ist auch gestern abend die Entscheidung gefallen. Werd mir das ES 8 zulegen. Ausschlaggebend sind einfach die LRS u. die XT Parts. Ich hab für mich entschieden, dass ich keine Kompromisse bei meinem neuen Radl eingehen will. Viel Kohle, aber wird ja hoffentlich einige Jahre halten.

Viel Glück allen bei der Entscheidungsfindung!!!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wolfskin (15. November 2004)

Habe mich auch getern abend entschieden .. es wird es ES 6 werden.

Jetzt heißt es warten... warten ... warten ....
Die Auftragsbestätigung soll es in 3 Wochen geben, Liefertermin für das Bike wird dann nicht vor März sein. 
Naja, da muß ich jetzt wohl durch


----------



## Knuffi (15. November 2004)

@Wolfskin

Hast Du schon bestellt   

Dachte das geht erst wenn die neue HP online ist, oder ist das telefonisch schon möglich.

Werde auch das ES6 nehmen, wenn möglich mit XT Kurbel, XT Kassette und Sram X9 Triggern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (15. November 2004)

@Knuffi

Ja ne, also ich habe da heute angerufen und meinte ob ich das ES6 bestellen könnte - die Frau sagte ja.
Dann hat sie nach den üblichen Dingen wie Größe, Gewicht usw. gefragt und sie Sache war erledigt.

Nur die Auftragsbestätigung kommt jetzt halt nicht in drei Tagen, so wie sonnst, sondern in 3 Wochen ...


----------



## Melocross (15. November 2004)

also wir haben auch gerade bei Canyon angerufen und noch NICHT bestellt,
der Mann meinte es bringt keinen Zeitvorteil, da sie das jetzt nur aufschreiben und ab dem genauen Bestellzeitpunkt erst in Ihr System eingeben. 
Zum Lieferzeitpunkt meinte er auch MÄRZ/ April also müssen wir warten.
Außerdem meinte er das nie Farbfeinheiten noch nicht ganz feststehen.


----------



## Wolfskin (15. November 2004)

Nein, einen Zeitvorteil bringt das nicht - hatte ich auch nicht geschrieben.
Ist einfach nur zur Beruhigung ... man hat halt bestellt und muß nicht immer nach der Web-Seite schauen oder auf den Katalog warten.


----------



## Mons (15. November 2004)

ne, nimmer in meiner Größe. HAb schon alle möglichen Varianten durchprobiert, bei Canyon gabs fast nixmehr seit September. Welche bringen mehr Fahrspaß?


----------



## Mons (15. November 2004)

Wie ist es mit der Pflege von nem Fully? Kostet es viel zei, Geld, und braucht man dazu Fachkenntnisse? War bis vor kurzem noch nicht so wirklich radinteressiert...


----------



## tmuetze (15. November 2004)

Off topic! Poste solche allgemeinen Fragen besser hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## mogjo53 (15. November 2004)

moinsen,
nen freund von mir hat gemeind das beim 2004 es modell größe 18" der Dämpfer am rahmen schlagen bzw kratzen soll.
was könnt ihr darüber sagen und kann das bei dem neuen modell auch passieren????
hmmm, und müsste canyon da nicht eine gewährleistung geben bzw. dürfte so was doch gar nicht passieren schlieslich werden die bikes doch ausgiebig geteste oder täusch ich mich da???






rechtschreibfehlersindumsonst


----------



## Knuffi (16. November 2004)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> @Knuffi
> 
> Ja ne, also ich habe da heute angerufen und meinte ob ich das ES6 bestellen könnte - die Frau sagte ja.
> Dann hat sie nach den üblichen Dingen wie Größe, Gewicht usw. gefragt und sie Sache war erledigt.
> ...



Danke für die Info Wolfskin !


----------



## fone (16. November 2004)

mogjo53 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,
> nen freund von mir hat gemeind das beim 2004 es modell größe 18" der Dämpfer am rahmen schlagen bzw kratzen soll.
> was könnt ihr darüber sagen und kann das bei dem neuen modell auch passieren????
> hmmm, und müsste canyon da nicht eine gewährleistung geben bzw. dürfte so was doch gar nicht passieren schlieslich werden die bikes doch ausgiebig geteste oder täusch ich mich da???
> ...



hat dein dein freund ein canyon ES? (oder nur der kumpel vom vater von nem *sehr guten* freund?) WO soll der dämpfer kratzen? 18,5"? dieses problem wird hier zum ersten mal erwähnt. glaub ich nicht.

gruß
fone


----------



## stick007 (16. November 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> hat dein dein freund ein canyon ES? (oder nur der kumpel vom vater von nem *sehr guten* freund?) WO soll der dämpfer kratzen? 18,5"? dieses problem wird hier zum ersten mal erwähnt. glaub ich nicht.
> 
> gruß
> fone



Hey fone,

in der neuen Bike ist eine "Dauertest" von einem Nerve ES. Dort hat der Dämpfer auch bei der Rahmengröße 18,5 " am Rahmen gekratzt. War aber nur bei der Rahmengröße von 18,5" ein Problem. Nicht zu vergessen Modelljahr 2004.

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Beim "Dauertest" in der Bike, Tester waren Mitarbeiter der Bike aber auch  Leser, hat das Nerve ES deutlich besser abgeschnitten als ein Specialized Stumpjumper.

Gruß
Björn

P. S. Ich glaub ich muss mir auch so ne ES 6 Kiste bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

der am Rahmen schleifende Dämpfer beim ES 7 ist meines Wissens tatsächlich nur 1x aufgetaucht, scheint ein Fertigungsproblem bei dem Rahmen gewesen zu sein. Bei meinem ES 7 in 18,5" war es kein Problem, der Dämpfer lief absolut frei (jetzt fahre ich einen Fox RP3, der ist ohnehin etwas schmäler). Die 2005er Bikes haben ja eine komplett veränderte Dämpferposition. Das der Kunde mit der Abwicklung der Reklamation zufrieden war kann man ja auch in der "Bike" lesen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## fone (16. November 2004)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey fone,
> 
> in der neuen Bike ist eine "Dauertest" von einem Nerve ES. Dort hat der Dämpfer auch bei der Rahmengröße 18,5 " am Rahmen gekratzt. War aber nur bei der Rahmengröße von 18,5" ein Problem. Nicht zu vergessen Modelljahr 2004.
> 
> ...



ahso, in der bike, ok, auf jeden fall besser als "der freund..." 
aber wenn´s hier im forum nicht besprochen wird kanns fast nur ein einzelfall sein. hier werden ja schließlich teilweise die wildesten dinge berichtet... 

gruß
fone-im post-wahn


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. November 2004)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Anmerkung:
> Beim "Dauertest" in der Bike, Tester waren Mitarbeiter der Bike aber auch  Leser, hat das Nerve ES deutlich besser abgeschnitten als ein Specialized Stumpjumper.
> .



die zwei Bikes kann man aber nicht ernsthaft miteinander vergleichen, das ES ist ein Enduro mit 130 mm FW vorne und 120 mm FW hinten (Modell 2004) und das Specialized Stumpjumer ist ein Tourer mit nur 100 mm hinten (FW vorne je nach Gabel aber meist auch 100 mm)

das Stumpjumper kann man wennschon mit einem Canyon XC vergleichen


----------



## mogjo53 (16. November 2004)

hmmm, wusste nicht mehr wo er das her hatte.
Aber jetzt wo ihr es sagt, der kriegt die Bike immer ne woche früher.
tja trottel was holt der sich ne bike.   
@ staabi: dann macht endlich mal was dass ich mir as es6 holen kann.
              es wird zeit ich will BIKEN


----------



## stick007 (16. November 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> die zwei Bikes kann man aber nicht ernsthaft miteinander vergleichen, das ES ist ein Enduro mit 130 mm FW vorne und 120 mm FW hinten (Modell 2004) und das Specialized Stumpjumer ist ein Tourer mit nur 100 mm hinten (FW vorne je nach Gabel aber meist auch 100 mm)
> 
> das Stumpjumper kann man wennschon mit einem Canyon XC vergleichen



Hallo Quellekatalog,

ich habe das Canyon Nerve nicht mit dem Specialized Stumpjumper verglichen!
Meine Aussage bezog sich rein qualitativ auf das Ergebnis im Dauertest zwischen den Herstellern Canyon und Specialized.
Denn laut Aussage vieler Leute ist Canyon ja ein Billigbike-Hersteller und Specialized ein Edelbike-Hersteller. Ich wollte die Qualität der Canyonbikes indirekt loben. Ist mir aber scheinbar nicht gelungen.


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. November 2004)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das Canyon Nerve nicht mit dem Specialized Stumpjumper verglichen!
> Meine Aussage bezog sich rein qualitativ auf das Ergebnis im Dauertest zwischen den Herstellern Canyon und Specialized.



ok das ist was anderes, so wie du es geschrieben hast, meint man (oder meinte ich), dass du sie technisch verglichen hast (und nicht qualitativ)


----------



## wagmacX (17. November 2004)

Hallo, also bei mir ist jetzt erstmal die Entscheidung gefallen!Ich habe gestern das ES8 bestellt. Denke mal, dass das Bike schon ein sehr gute Wahl ist und die Fox Elemente ok sind!

Mein eigentlicher Plan, im Dezember nach Koblenz zu fahren, um dann das ES7 und das ES8 Probe zu fahren, um dann eventuell doch noch das ES7 zu nehmen, wird leider nichts, da wohl die ersten Modelle in meiner Größe (L) erst nach meinen Liefertermin (ca. März) im Laden stehen . Dumm gelaufen, aber man ist ja Optimist  und das ES8 wird schon rocken  ich freue mich auf das neue Bike Da könnten wir doch glatt den Winter überspringen  

Allen Unentschlossenen drücke ich natürlich die Daumen, dass sie doch noch fündig werden!


----------



## Augus1328 (17. November 2004)

Salve,

warum bestellt eigentlich jetzt schon jeder?!?!?! Versteh ich nicht. Soll des was bringen solange es noch keinen Katalog, usw. gibt?  

Fragende Grüsse eines voraussichtlich neuen ES 8 Besitzers.
Oli


----------



## Fibiker (17. November 2004)

Hi gibt es wirklich schon die ersten Bikes 05 in Koblenz ?

Ich dachte die Prototypen kommen erst Anfang Dezember.

Wenn jemand bereits dort war, bitte kurze Info was wirklich dort vorhanden ist und welche Größen. Ich möchte eigentlich keine 300 km fahren und dann nur einen S-Rahmen ansehen. Es sollte schon ein komplettes Bike sein in Größe L oder XL.

Gruß

Fibker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (17. November 2004)

Nun was soll gegen das bestellen sprechen ?, glaubst du es gibt noch "große" Änderungen?.  

Es ist ja auch noch keine verbindliche Bestellung, die Auftragsbestätigung gibt es ja erst nach dem Erscheinen des Kataloges


----------



## ChrHurek (17. November 2004)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi gibt es wirklich schon die ersten Bikes 05 in Koblenz ?
> 
> Ich dachte die Prototypen kommen erst Anfang Dezember.
> 
> ...


ich war dort und meine alle modelle die da sind sind in größe m (fotomodelle).


----------



## Bigattack (18. November 2004)

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem ES6 und dem ES7. Das einzige was mich vom ES7 abhält ist die Gabel. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man den Federweg durch reindrücken der Gabel und Hebel drücken verstellen kann. Lässt das überhaupt eine "genaue" Einstellung des Federwegs zu? 
Wäre nett wenn mir dazu jemand was sagen könnte.


----------



## Compagnon (18. November 2004)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> ich war dort und meine alle modelle die da sind sind in größe m (fotomodelle).


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wilsst du dir ein XC zulegen. Hast du denn auch zufällig dafür ein paar Gewichtsangaben aus Koblenz mitgebracht?


----------



## manni46 (19. November 2004)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem ES6 und dem ES7. Das einzige was mich vom ES7 abhält ist die Gabel. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man den Federweg durch reindrücken der Gabel und Hebel drücken verstellen kann. Lässt das überhaupt eine "genaue" Einstellung des Federwegs zu?
> Wäre nett wenn mir dazu jemand was sagen könnte.



Meines Wissens ist die Gabel nicht genau einzustellen. Aber das ist mir egal. Für mich gibts nur ganz rein (für uphill) und ganz raus(für downhill) . Mit 95,87 kann ich nichts anfangen. 
Aber dazu gibts ja verschiedene Modelle - damit jeder das passende findet. Nimm das ES 7 mit der Fox-Gabel dort ist jede Umdrehung 3mm Federweg

Übrigens finde ich den Fox-Dämpfer hinten besser da er verschiedene, über Hebel verstellbare, Stufen hat. (Den klau ich mir bei meinem Weib, die hat nämlich ein ES5 bestellt)  

Gruss

Manni


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. November 2004)

naja, eine passable Zwischenstufe bei der Minute zu finden kann ja nicht so schwer sein, oder?
Hinstellen, Hebel drücken, Gabel so weit reindrücken wie benötigt, fertig. (100mm, z.B. für einen flachen Waldweg, ungefähr zu treffen ist sicher kein Problem...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (20. November 2004)

@ FloImSchnee
Man merkt du bist genauso ungeduldig wie ich, schaust auch alle ein zwei Stunden ins Forum...   

@Bigattack
Ich glaube meine zwei Vorredner haben durchaus recht wenn sie behaupten, dass eine wirklich genaue Einstellung nicht nötig ist. Infinite Travel Adjust ist meiner Meinung nach eine nette Spielerei, extreme Vor- oder Nachteile kann ich da nicht erkennen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich werde den Federweg nicht alle 5 min ändern, da spielt das keine Rolle.
Muss aber zugeben, dass ich sowas noch nie gefahren bin.
Entscheide einfach nach Gefühl, was dir besser Gefällt. Fahren kann man mit beidem, ist doch schlussendlich einfach geschmackssache...


----------



## mikkael (22. November 2004)

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen bezüglich der Schaltung, hauptsächlich zwischen XT (Nerve ES 8 mit Rapid Fire) und SRAM X.0 (Nerve ES 9 mit X.9 Trigger)? 

Ich habe XT-Schaltwerk mit Dual-Control; im Sommer ist es absolut okay, bei Matsch & Kälte allerdings wird es zunehmend schwerer zu schalten. Viele schwärmen von SRAM-Komponenten, ich bin neugierig.

Sollte dies hier stimmen ..
*Gewichte* (inoffiziell):

 ES6 : 12,8 Kg
 ES7 : 12,5 Kg
 ES8 : 13,5 Kg
 ES9 : 13,3 Kg
 sind die 'teureren' Modelle schwerer? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## ChrHurek (23. November 2004)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wilsst du dir ein XC zulegen. Hast du denn auch zufällig dafür ein paar Gewichtsangaben aus Koblenz mitgebracht?


nein hab ich leider nicht, zum einen hab ich echt vergessen danach zu fragen zum anderen ist das für mich eher zweitrangig, da sowieso (fast) kein anderes rad in frage kommt. die etwas gehobeneren modelle, werden gewichtsmäßig schon nicht aus dem "rahmen" fallen.


----------



## druide1976 (26. November 2004)

Wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem Fat Albert und dem Vertical?
Gibts einen Grund warum ab dem ES8 Fat Albert drauf sind? Der Preis kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
Der Fat Albert ist immerhin a 100Gramm schwerer.
Ich fahr den Vertical und bin (außer bei nässe, aber wer fährt da schon) sehr zufrieden.

gruß

ES9 12,4kg mit Conti 12,2kg = meins!


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. November 2004)

Was ist mit dem ES5?ich blick da jetzt net durch...keiner redet von dem, ist das
a.)so schlecht
b.)existiert es irgendwie doch nicht
c.)wäre es eine falsch investition für mich?

lukas


----------



## Gefahradler (27. November 2004)

@mikkael
wie kommst du auf 13,irgendwas in dem gewicht-thread steht 12,...
ich kann nur eins sagen: fahr X.0 seit 1 Jahr und bin absolut begeistert davon!!
musst sie nicht einmal nachstellen, schaltet supergeschmeidig, sieht nur noch chic aus, die Zug-verlegung ist shimano um welten überlegen (es steht nicht so ein hässlicher weiter, langer Bautenzugbogen von der schaltung weg) und sie ist die leichteste von allen...
zum Albert-Vertical Thread:
die alberts haben mehr volumen (also pannensicherheit) mehr grip auch bei nässe und einen grösseren einsatzbeich von flotter tour bis Freeride, da könne die verticals nicht mithalten, ausserdem sind die alberts teuerer.
Das ES5 ist bestimmt auch ein gutes, hat jedeoch keine verstellbare gabel..


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. November 2004)

Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael
> zum Albert-Vertical Thread:
> die alberts haben mehr volumen (also pannensicherheit) mehr grip auch bei nässe und einen grösseren einsatzbeich von flotter tour bis Freeride, da könne die verticals nicht mithalten, ausserdem sind die alberts teuerer.



mMn hat der Vertical 2 Vorteile: 
1. geringerer Rollwiderstand und 
2. er passt auch in die meinsten HT hinein



			
				Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> Das ES5 ist bestimmt auch ein gutes, hat jedeoch keine verstellbare gabel..



mMn ist das ES5 wie gesagt ein gutes Bike, wegen der nicht absenkbaren Gabel würde ich es nie kaufen, da ich schon ein paar Enduros bewegt habe und heilfroh war, dass ich die zumindest auf 100 mm absenken konnte, was eine deutliche Erleichtung darstellte
deshalb würde ich auf jedenfall den Aufpreis von 200  zahlen und das ES6 nehmen


----------



## mikkael (27. November 2004)

Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> @mikkael
> wie kommst du auf 13,irgendwas in dem gewicht-thread steht 12,...



Es waren einige 'Gerüchte' im Forum, bevor die offiziellen Gewichte der neuen Bikes veröffentlich worden sind.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. November 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> mMn hat der Vertical 2 Vorteile:
> 1. geringerer Rollwiderstand und
> 2. er passt auch in die meinsten HT hinein


3. Vertical ist ca. 100 g leichter

in allem anderen ist der Fat Albert ihm überlegen (wie zB Durchschlagschutz, Grip, Traktion, breiteres Volumen und vor allem bei Nässe)

der Vertical ist für mich auch ein auslaufmodel und dann würd ich den Gravity nehmen, wenn man einen besseren Rollwiederstand und Durschlagschutz haben will als beim Fat Albert (der soll deutlich besser bei Nässe sein als der Vertical)

Rollwiederstand Gravity Pro Tection: 28,2 Watt
Rollwiederstand Fat Albert: 31,7 Watt

Durschlagschutz Gravity Pro Tection: 55 cm
Durschlagschutz Fat Albert: 50 cm

Gewicht ist ziemlich ident (Gravity Pro Tection hat 680 g und ist damit um 10 g leichter als der Fat Albert)


----------



## fone (27. November 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> mMn hat der Vertical 2 Vorteile:
> 1. geringerer Rollwiderstand und
> 2. er passt auch in die meinsten HT hinein



vorteil #2 zählt in diesem fall nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (29. November 2004)

Wow, bis jetzt hat dieses Topic wesentlich mehr Interesse geweckt als das der XC Serie. Bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob das daran liegt, dass hier im Forum nur ein bestimmter Teil der Zielgruppe vertreten ist oder ob sich Canyon etwas verschätzt hat und der Trend zu Enduros stärker ausfällt als erwartet. Ich geb zu, einfach ist so eine Beurteilung sicher nicht, aber das wird die Käufer wenig interessieren wenn sie im Juni kein ES mehr bestellen können... Wird jedenfalls spannend ...


----------



## messerclub-illi (6. Dezember 2004)

Tach alle miteinand....
muss mal ne doofe frage fragen   
wat is denn eigentlich federweg-technisch am hinterbau zu erwarten (Fox Daempfer)..... irgendwie ging ich immer von 130mm aus     lieg ich da falsch??  
Danke


----------



## Bigattack (7. Dezember 2004)

Im Mountainbike Magazin 09/04 (oder so) ist die Angabe 130 mm. Habe ich gerade gestern nachgeschaut. Ich gehe mal davon aus das das stimmt.


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Dezember 2004)

guckst du hierhier klicken !!!


----------



## Compagnon (7. Dezember 2004)

Oder hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1608594&postcount=20


----------



## ow1 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss hier jemand wie man den hinteren Federweg des ES verstellt? Bei der Zeichnung vom Lutz sind zwei Einstellpositionen angegeben. Einen auf 120 mm der andere 135 mm.

Danke und Gruss
ow1


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2004)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, den Dämpfer zu montieren - ergebt je nachdem 125 oder 133mm.


----------



## ow1 (7. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, den Dämpfer zu montieren - ergebt je nachdem 125 oder 133mm.



Also wegen lumpigen 8mm bräuchte ich keine Federwegverstellung....   Ich sehe bei der Dämpferaufnahme auch keine anderen Befestigungspunkte, wo man den Dämpfer umhängen kann...Kann da jemand genauer Auskunft geben, wie man den Federweg verstellt? Lutz? Staabi?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2004)

so ist das:



			
				Lutz-2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Die Federwegeinstellungen am Umlenkhebel des Nerve ES erlauben zwei Positionen : 135mm und 120mm .
> Dieser Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, da die Anlenkungskennlinie des Hebels etwas weniger stark progressiv ist im Vergleich zu 04. Eine generell bessere Hub-Ausnutzung in beiden Stufen ist der positive Effekt daraus.
> Wenn man Tourenmäßiger unterwegs ist kann man sich für die 120 Einstellung entscheiden. Falls man etwas enduromäßiger unterwegs ist sollte man auf jeden Fall die 135mm Einstellung wählen.
> ...



ich glaub, da werd ich öfter mal herumschrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (9. Dezember 2004)

Genau!!!
Und mit dem Syntace VRO Vorbau hat man dann wirklich die Eierlegendewollmilchsau 

Bin mir schwer am überlegen, ob ich mein 03 Canyon verscherbeln soll. Dann könnte ich mit einem ES6 die Hänge unsicher machen. Mal schauen...


----------



## TAILor (9. Dezember 2004)

und so sieht das ganze aus  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/80834/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> und so sieht das ganze aus
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/80834/size/big/sort/1/cat/500



danke für die bildliche Aufklärung, sehr interessant


----------



## ow1 (10. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> und so sieht das ganze aus
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/80834/size/big/sort/1/cat/500




Zum Glück warst du auf der Eurobike   Danke!!! 
In dem Fall braucht man für die Verstellung nur einen 5er Imbus. Ist ja Kinderleicht


----------



## TAILor (10. Dezember 2004)

ja wenns so verstellt wird wies aussieht, dann ist das mit einem inbus geklärt. obwohl ich glaube, dass man das ding nicht ständig verstellt (auch nicht nötig). höchstens vor ner langen, technisch einfachen tour.

wer noch mehr details braucht sagt bescheid, ich hab auf der messe jede ritze unter die lupe genommen


----------



## asksam (15. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens geht das bei canyon, du schickst die eigene kurbel hin ( die verlangen wesentlich mehr für ne einzelne xt -kurbel) und die bauen sie dir ein und schicken die lx zum versteigern bei ebay uneingebaut mit



Hallo,

geht das denn wirklich   Das ES8 hat es mir doch sehr angetan   Habe nur Bedenken wegen der kleinen Bremsscheiben, da bei mir die 90 Kilo Marke leicht    überschritten ist (natürlich reine Muskelmasse) und man immer wieder liest, dass die kleineren Scheiben schnell überfordert sind.

Wenn ich jetzt also ein paar größere Scheiben mit Adapter (und evtl. Stahlflexleitungen + Nokon-Schaltzüge)  an Canyon schicken würde, dann werden die Teile eingebaut? Kann ich nicht so richtig glauben! Das wäre ja dann schon fast eine "custommade" Lösung!

Toll fände ich es trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich kann dir nur sagen das das letztes jahr manch einer zb mit einem schaltwerk in nicht invers logik gemacht hat ( dieses jahr hat canyon ja selber reagiert) und beiner kurbel und grösserern scheiben wirds wahrscheinlich auch gehen ( ich würde wegen genauer frage mal die werkstatt anrufen)--da die eh zusammenschrauben müssen ist ja kein mehraufwand, wo allerdings die grenzen liegen musste schon telefonisch erfragen--wenn du ne dose schwarzen lack hinschickst bekommste vieleicht auch das es 8 in schwarz geliefert   

gruss wbb


----------



## ow1 (15. Dezember 2004)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> geht das denn wirklich   Das ES8 hat es mir doch sehr angetan   Habe nur Bedenken wegen der kleinen Bremsscheiben, da bei mir die 90 Kilo Marke leicht    überschritten ist (natürlich reine Muskelmasse) und man immer wieder liest, dass die kleineren Scheiben schnell überfordert sind.D




Da das ES8 eine Magura Louise FR hat, würde ich mir über die Bremspower keine Sorgen machen. So viel ich weiss hat die FR eine 180mm Scheibe und in den meisten Test war diese Magura die Beste in sachen Standfestigkeit und Dosierung.


----------



## asksam (15. Dezember 2004)

Habe mir gerade den neuen Magura Katalog angeschaut. Die Preise bei der FR sind unabhängig von der Scheibengröße   (dickes Lob an Magura). Ich versuche einfach bei der Bestellung eine größere Scheibe anzugeben. Kostet höchstens etwas Mehraufwand, da noch der Adapter zu montieren ist. Bei den momentanen Lieferzeiten bei den fullies könnte canyon hier doch flexibel sein und genauer auf die Kundenwünsche reagieren. Mal schaun, ob´s was wird.

Die Farbe finde ich ok. Passt zum bike meiner Frau und zum Auto   

gruss asksam


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Dezember 2004)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das ES8 eine Magura Louise FR hat, würde ich mir über die Bremspower keine Sorgen machen. So viel ich weiss hat die FR eine 180mm Scheibe und in den meisten Test war diese Magura die Beste in sachen Standfestigkeit und Dosierung.



Naja, ich hätte auch gerne größere Scheiben (190mm vorne, 180mm hinten). Wiege zwar "nur" 75kg (ohne Ausrüstung), fahre aber auch mal ganz gerne Skipisten runter, und die fordern die Bremsen schon ziemlich! 
(ja, ich lasse Bremsen nicht schleifen..., trotzdem!)

Canyon weiß noch nicht genau, was ein Tausch kosten wird, bzw. inwiefern das möglich ist (hinten angeblich nicht möglich). 
Wenn ich Genaueres weiß, lass ich's euch wissen....


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir gerade den neuen Magura Katalog angeschaut. Die Preise bei der FR sind unabhängig von der Scheibengröße   (dickes Lob an Magura). Ich versuche einfach bei der Bestellung eine größere Scheibe anzugeben. Kostet höchstens etwas Mehraufwand, da noch der Adapter zu montieren ist. Bei den momentanen Lieferzeiten bei den fullies könnte canyon hier doch flexibel sein und genauer auf die Kundenwünsche reagieren. Mal schaun, ob´s was wird.
> 
> Die Farbe finde ich ok. Passt zum bike meiner Frau und zum Auto
> 
> gruss asksam




ja das ist schon richtig aber leider bestellt canyon die bremsen als oem ware vor und daher ist der wechsel dann nicht ganz soeinfach--aber mal abwarten vieleicht gibts ne möglichkeit wie letztes jahr gegen aufpreis. ich hab so recht günstig einen vro vorbau/lenker dazugenommen.


----------



## messerclub-illi (15. Dezember 2004)

kann mir einmal jemand verraten was OEM bedeutet   
und was dann die Probleme mit einer groesseren Scheibe.... und so?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Biker_Hannover (15. Dezember 2004)

Habe versucht eine größere Scheibe zu bestellen, geht aber zumindest bei den Bikes mit Fox nicht, da die 210 er Scheiben bei Fox nicht zugelassen sind.
Das habe ich Heute als Antwort von Canyon bekommen!


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

Oem -Ware wird zur erstausstattung von den bikefirmen bestellt, diese kommt dann in der regel ohne schöne verpackung und anleitung etc. und ist durch mengenrabat etc. entsprechend billiger im einkauf. Sie darf eigentlich nicht in den direkten verkauf an den kunden gehen (nur mit kompletem bike)--was aber nicht immer eingehalten wird-dadurch können auch händler wie bikediscount, rose etc. die teile so billig verkaufen die sie eigentlich für ihre kompletbikes geordert haben. Canyon hat also schon für zb 100 es 100 louise fr bestellt und dies wohl mit 180/160er scheibe--wenn sie jetzt austauschen müssen sie den "normalen einkaufspreis" für die grossen scheiben  u. adapter zahlen und diese dann natürlich nicht für denselben preis hergeben. also bei magura kostet ne fr mit kleinen für den endverbraucher das selbe wie die mit ner grossen scheibe--für canyon eben halt nicht. Das hätten die schon viel früher einplanen müssen--allerdings wären die räder dann halt schwerer was auch wieder nicht so gut bei denen ankäme die zuerst auf den preis schauen.--beim big mountain muss ich allerdings sagen versteh ich auch nicht warum sie da nicht auf gross bauen. Für fox fahrer: das stimmt allerdings--soviel ich weiss sind die bis 203 zugelassen--aber es gibt auch noch ne 190er scheibe für die louise  

gruss wbb


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

ich habe gerad noch mal auffox-federelemente 

nachgesehen, alle modelle sind bis 8 zoll Scheibengrösse zugelassen !

achso 1zoll entspricht 2,54 cm

heisst also  bis 203 er scheibe zugelassen.

grüssle an die fox -jünger, da lob ich mir doch meine manitou

wbb


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> grüssle an die fox -jünger, da lob ich mir doch meine manitou


allerdings sind von Fox 2005 alle Gabeln bis 203 mm freigegeben und bei Manitou sind Luxe, South, Axel, Six, Skareb nur bis maximal 165mm freigegeben, also kann man "nicht mal" eine 180 mm montieren um etwas mehr (Brems-)Reserven zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (15. Dezember 2004)

Für die Louise FR gibt es aber leider vorne nur 180mm oder 210mm, somit hat man nicht wirklich eine Wahl....


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. Dezember 2004)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Louise FR gibt es aber leider vorne nur 180mm oder 210mm, somit hat man nicht wirklich eine Wahl....



lt. Magura gibt es auch eine 190 mm Scheibe lt. Magura HP und ich hab' sie auch schon ein paar Mal verbaut gesehen


----------



## Canyonier (15. Dezember 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> lt. Magura gibt es auch eine 190 mm Scheibe lt. Magura HP und ich hab' sie auch schon ein paar Mal verbaut gesehen



Hab unter http://www.magura.de/german/bremsen/louisefr_versionen_05.pdf nachgeschaut, da ist die 190mm-Scheibe nur für das Hinterrad angegeben...
Weiß aber nicht, ob man sich daran halten muss...


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Dezember 2004)

es gibt eine 190er scheibe auch für vorne geeignet, allerdings ist die rund und nicht gewellt .



> bei Manitou sind Luxe, South, Axel, Six,



bei den gabeln brauchst du auch keine grösseren scheiben da du gar nicht die geschwindigkeiten aufbringst--soll heissen vor der 160 louise verhauts die gabel  

Bei der scareb handelt es sich halt um ne racegabel die in der regel eh nur von gewichtsfetischisten gefahren wird und denen ist eine grössere scheibe eh zu schwer.


----------



## asksam (16. Dezember 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist schon richtig aber leider bestellt canyon die bremsen als oem ware vor und daher ist der wechsel dann nicht ganz soeinfach--aber mal abwarten vieleicht gibts ne möglichkeit wie letztes jahr gegen aufpreis. ich hab so recht günstig einen vro vorbau/lenker dazugenommen.



Da wird einem langsam klarer, warum es so viel teurer wird, wenn man sein bike selbst zusammenstellt. Also gut, dann halt ein es8 von der Stange. Den VRO Lowrider gibt es für 119 Oiro Aufpreis. Empfehlenswert 

gruss asksam


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Dezember 2004)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand, in *welcher Größe * der *VRO * am ES6 verbaut wird? Hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand, in *welcher Größe * der *VRO * am ES6 verbaut wird? Hab ich das überlesen?



hallo Flo.

ist Größe M 85-135mm


----------



## TAILor (27. Dezember 2004)

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/85039/sort/1/cat/500

hab schon mal virtuell mein es 6 ein bisschen getuned  

so siehts also mit ner XT kurbel aus. schick oder?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Dezember 2004)

haha, vertreibst du dir so die Zeit, bis das Ding geliefert wird....?

Da musst aber unbedingt noch eine Thomson-Stütze reinschneiden ==> wesentlich schöner als die gekröpfte Iridium!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (28. Dezember 2004)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/85039/sort/1/cat/500
> 
> hab schon mal virtuell mein es 6 ein bisschen getuned
> 
> so siehts also mit ner XT kurbel aus. schick oder?!



Danke für die tollen Bilder. Du Meister der Virtuellen Fotokunst


----------



## TAILor (28. Dezember 2004)

@flo...
 ja die thjomson hätt ich echt saugern


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. Dezember 2004)

@ staabi

Gemäss eurer neuen HP, haben die ES-Modelle unter der Rubrik "Geometrie" 120 resp. 145mm Ferderweg vorne (ES9). Ist wohl n Fehler? Hab gedacht die Fox Talas habe 130mm Federweg?

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## ow1 (29. Dezember 2004)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ staabi
> 
> Gemäss eurer neuen HP, haben die ES-Modelle unter der Rubrik "Geometrie" 120 resp. 145mm Ferderweg vorne (ES9). Ist wohl n Fehler? Hab gedacht die Fox Talas habe 130mm Federweg?
> 
> Gruss dacrazy1



Ich denke mal das die 145mm vorne den maximalwert einer anderen Federgabel darstellt.


----------



## TAILor (29. Dezember 2004)

ja der lutz hat gesagt, dass gabeln wie z.b. die nixon mit 145 mm eingebaut werden können. dafür ist die geometrie des es ausgelegt.


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

hier wollte ich euch mal kurz über meinen Besuch bei Canyon von vorgestern berichten und vor allem, was mir dort "ins Auge" ging:

die Beratung im Shop war sehr dürftig: nach Ankunft im Shop bin ich sofort angesprochen worden, was jedoch danach kam war ein großes NICHTS.
Da ich mein Bike bereits Wochen davor telefonisch bestellt habe (ES-6), habe ich MIR nicht sofort merken lassen, daß ich eben bereits ein Bike vorbestellt habe. Für mich war wichtig, die richtige Rahmengröße herauszufinden.
Da war ich mal innerhalb von 4 Sekunden "vermessen" - Schrittlänge und schon habe ich vom Computer erfahren, welche Rahmengröße zu mir passt.

Da habe ich mal eine Probefahrt mit ES-2005 in "M" sowie ES-2004 in "L" gemacht. Und siehe da, das "L" ist für mich von der Oberrohrhöhe einfach zu groß - bei einer Schrittlänge von 85cm komme ich an die Grenze zwieschen "M" und "L". Der Berater konnte es jedoch weder bestätigen noch dementieren - ganz zu schweigen von einem Tipp, welcher Rahmen besser für mich wäre. 

Zu dumm, daß das ES-6 nicht im Laden war, obwohl alle Modelle vorhanden sein sollten - lt. Auskunft. Wichtig in diesem Fall war es schon, denn  n u r  das ES-6 hat die Syntace-VRO-Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi - also verstellbar.
Alle anderen Modelle besitzen den DH-Lenker mit viel größerer Kröpfung.

DAS WICHTIGSTE JEDOCH IST, DASS DER VRO-LENKER VIEL SCHMALER IST !! UND ZWAR UM SATTE 5 CM !!!  

Will hier nicht übertreiben, aber es macht sich schon bemerkbar !

Habe mich zum Vergleich auf ein anderes Bike mit dem VRO-System mal draufgesetzt und sofort danach auf eins mit DH-Lenker. Der Unterschied ist riesig. Die Probefahrt mit ES-8 ( mit DH-Lenker ) war sehr angenehm. 

Also Jungs: das ES-6 hat meiner Meinung nach eine sehr ungelungene Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination. Komischerweise nur das ES-6 !  Warum ?  Die Frage konnte im Shop leider nicht beantwortet werden. Auch die nicht, ob ich einen anderen Lenker - also den Syntace-DH statt VRO-System einbauen lassen kann. Gut - ich war mir vor Ort noch nicht so sicher, ob ich doch einen Austausch vornehmen lassen soll oder nicht - aber mittlerweile bin ich voll davon überzeugt, daß ein breiterer Lenker doch eine bessere Lösung ist.

Dies werde ich mal im neuen Jahr mit der Hotline besprechen - hoffe es geht.
Wenn nicht, hat man als ES-6-Besteller halt die Arschkarte gezogen.

Trotz eines zusätzlichen Verkaufsberaters, der während meines Besuchs auch mit mir ins Gespräch kam, war er auch nicht besonders hilfreich um einfach die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der beiden Lenkersysteme zu erläutern. 

Hier der zweite "Hammer": ich habe telefonisch eine größere Scheibe von Magura an das Vorderrad bestellt. Dies wurde mir schriftlich in der Auftragsbestätigung gesichert. Ich wußte auch, daß Canyon die 180mm Scheibe nicht am Hinterrad verbauen will. Da habe ich mal persönlich die Gelegenheit gehabt, diese Angelegenheit anzusprechen. Die Berater waren etwas verwirrt - und 2 Minuten später wußte ich warum: ich mußte erfahren, daß.........eine größere Scheibe überhaupt nicht verbaut werden kann.  

NICHT HINTEN - UND AUCH NICHT VORNE  !!!!!!!!!

Es ist mein Ernst: es wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß es bei der FOX-Talas-Gabel keinen Adapter für eine größere Scheibe gibt.

Ich wollte mal dies bei Magura direkt nachfragen, bloß die Jungs haben bis ins neue Jahr frei..........

Im Großem und Ganzem war ich trotz meiner 200km Anfahrt (Einfach) nicht unbedingt glücklich nach Hause gefahren. Muß noch in neuem Jahr halt die Einzelheiten mit der Hotline besprechen, dann werden wir mal sehen.

Was ich noch dazu schreiben will, ist die Lackierung der Bikes: das ES-6 und ES-8 sind matt lackiert. Das ES-5 sowie viele XC-Modelle sind glänzend. Ob mit einer Klarlack-Schicht weiß ich nicht - habe ich auch nicht gefragt.

In diesem Sinne - überlegt euch gut die Sache mit dem Lenker. Ich meine, es ist schon wichtiger als die Frage XT oder LX-Kurbel bzw. andere "Kleinigkeiten"

Gruß an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich schon wieder: siehe gerade das Thema "Lenkerbreite".

Daß es den VRO-Lenker in zwei unterschiedlicher Breiten gibt, habe ich nicht erfahren können - wieder mal ein Minuspunkt für die Canyon-Verkaufsberater.

Sorry Canyon-Jungs: aber das solltet ihr schon wissen und nicht 20 Minuten lang um den heißen Brei herumreden, daß der VRO-Lenker sooooo schmal ist und der DH-Lenker nicht.

Da werde ich mal mit der Hotline ein längeres Gespräch am 3. Januar führen müssen......

Ich werde euch über die Ergebnisse informieren.

Gruß


----------



## TAILor (29. Dezember 2004)

hallo xysiu33, so ein sehr ähnlicher bericht haben wir hier doch schon mal lesen dürfen!
schade dass da oft solch unstimmigkeit herrscht.
du sagst also der standart-vro-lenker sei zu schmal? dann sollte man also auf jeden fall den breiteren verlangen?!

zu magura scheibe. da ist das glaube ich so: magura stellt im gegensatz zu shimano 160 er, 180 er und 210 er scheiben her. füre die fox talas sind maximal scheiben bis 203 mm erlaubt. folglich lässt sich max eine magura 180 er vorne installieren . (andere adapter gibt es anscheinend nicht)
hinten sollte man doch sicherlich auch ne 180 er reinbauen können?!

wäre ne xt bremse am bike könntste auch ne 203 er scheibe anbauen (aber damm lieber die louise  )  

wenn ich falscvh liege korrigiert mich bitte 
gruß t.


----------



## Staabi (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

nur kurz zum Thema Lenkerbreite:

Sowohl der VRO Lowrider als auch der Vector DH wurden in der breitestmöglichen Größe (68cm beim VRO und 70cm beim DH) für die Serienbikes geordert. Das kann beim Ladenrad noch anders sein, weil diese Bikes aus Musterteilen aufgebaut wurden, die nicht immer dem letzten Stand entsprechen. Diese Info scheint noch nicht beim Verkauf angekommen zu sein, sorry. Hab's aber gerade an den Verkauf weitergegeben. Der DH passt im Übrigen nicht auf das VRO System.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## TAILor (29. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich mir in mein es 6 eine xt kurbel einbauen möchte, muss ich da beim kauf der kurbel was spezielles beachten?
ich hätte da ne XT 04-05 kurbelarmlänge 175mm
Bezeichnung: M760 

die sollte doch passen?

@staabi: meinst du das geht, das man gegen aufpreis ne Thomson elite bekommt

ich weiß, das gequängel nervt langsam, sorry

ps. das mit den breiten lenkern freut mich


----------



## Fibiker (29. Dezember 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon wieder: siehe gerade das Thema "Lenkerbreite".
> 
> Daß es den VRO-Lenker in zwei unterschiedlicher Breiten gibt, habe ich nicht erfahren können - wieder mal ein Minuspunkt für die Canyon-Verkaufsberater.
> 
> ...



Hallo xysius,

erkläre einem Laien wie mir, was der Unterschied zwischen einem DH-Lenker ist und dem Syntace VRO Vorbau Lenker Kombi?

Der letztere kann meines Wissens verändert werden, Aber was ist ein DH-Lenker (Standard-Lenker)??

Danke für einen schnell-Lehrgang  

Gruß
Fibiker


----------



## Fibiker (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Xysius33,

bist du auch zum Vergleich ein XC gefahren. Im Laden stehen ja nur M,

wie ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge. Lt. Geo-Daten ist das ES etwas länger als das XC, allerdings ist beim ES der Winkel etwas höher, da meine ich würde man aufrechter sitzen? Wie war bei dir das Gefühl: ES bequemer oder XC, 
XC sportlicher als ES?
Wird das ES durch den Vario-Lenker bequemer als das XC?

Danke für kurze Info.  
Fibiker


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Staabi, 

zuerst vielen Dank für dein schnelles Feedback - zu erfahren, daß die beiden Lenker in der breitesten Ausführung an die Bikes montiert werden ist schon ein wenig beruhigend   

eine Frage stelle ich mir trotzdem: wurde von einigen guten MTBikern wie auch von Verkäufern darauf angesprochen, daß ein verstellbarer Lenker, in diesem Fall das VRO-System von Syntace, eigentlich nicht viel bis nichts an einem Enduro-Bike zu suchen haben. Begründung: mit einem Enduro macht man gewöhnlich etwas "mehr" im Gelende und da kommt schon auch bei kleinen Sprüngen und etwas mehr Action zum Verrutschen des Lenkers - egal wie kräftig man die Schrauben auch zudrehen mag. Dies ist folglich nicht gerade ungefährlich !  Zwar ist der VRO-Lenker nicht besonders gekröpft, dafür kann man ihn verstellen - bin jedoch trotzdem am Überlegen, ob eine "normale" = starre  Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi doch nicht besser wäre. 

Hier meine Frage an dich Staabi: kann man bei dem ES-6 einen anderen Lenker bestellen? Wenn ja, dann glaube ich kommt nur der Syntace Vector DH, oder? Wie sieht es aus mit eventuellen Kosten bei einem Tausch der Lenker? Ist es möglich, eine 180mm Scheibe hinten zu montieren ? Wäre nett wenn du mir antworten würdest.

TAILor: daß es schon einige andere Berichte über Besuche bei Canyon hier im Forum gab, weiß ich ja auch. Wollte euch nur auf die - meiner Meinung nach - wichtigste Tatsache hinweisen mit der Vorderrad-Scheibenbremse. Nicht alle sind mit der Technik so vertraut wie du. Wenn mir ein Berater am Telefon sagt, es ist möglich, dann bestelle ich das ja. Dumm nur, daß es nicht der Fall ist - dann steht du da wie der Depp.....
Zum Lenker: würden meine Fragen im Shop nach breiterem Lenker beantwortet, wären wir zum Teil nicht bei dem Thema gerade: keiner der beiden Jungs konnte irgend etwas dazu sagen: nach dem Bericht von Staabi wissen die Jungs es jetzt.

Fibiker: schau dir mal genau den 2005-Katalog an: auf Seite 42/43 ist die VRO-Kombi sehr gut an dem Big Mountain SL zu sehen: die Kröpfung ist minimal.  Leider ist der Vector DH Lenker auf keinem Photo im Katalog gut zu sehen. Die Kröpfung fällt jedoch deutlich größer aus. Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3

dort kannstu du dir das VRO-System sowie den DH-Lenker genauer anschauen

Ich tendiere zu dem DH-Lenker: sollte ein Tausch "VRO gegen DH" ohne Extrakosten möglich sein, werde ich es auf jedem Fall machen - nur zu der Vorbaulänge müßte ich mir noch Gedanken machen - mal schauen.

Fazit: zwar ist das VRO-System sehr vielseitig wg. der Einstellung auf jeweilige Fahrweise, habe ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl, wie es sich im härterem Einsatz bewährt. 

Ich bin nur die beiden erwähnten Enduro-Modelle probegefahren: ES-8 Modell 2005 in "M" und ES-? von 2004 in "L". Die XC-Serie kommt für mich nicht in Frage, deshalb habe ich mich nur auf die Enduro-Modelle konzentriert.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich zum Unterschied zwieschen der ES- und XC-Serie leider nichts berichten.

Gruß


----------



## weissbierbiker (29. Dezember 2004)

also ich kann dir absolut garantieren das bei dem vro auch im härtesten einsatz nichts bewegt!! das mag bei "billigen" gelenkvorbauten der fall sein aber nicht bei den syntace teilen ( welche übrigens nicht zugeknallt sondern streng nach den angegebenen drehmomenten die auch auf den teilen aufgedruckt sind montiert werden sollten). dies sieht man im übrigen daran das es sogar eine downhillvariante des vorbaus und eine 1,5 version gibt. im übrigen ist der vector lowrider VRO in verbindung mit dem rise den der vorbau aufgrund der X-ray clamps bietet im endeffekt "gleichhoch" wie der vektor Dh ohne Vro vorbau. weswegen ich im übrigen den geraden lenker gewählt habe um nicht zuhoch zu kommen und das war gut so!! (zumindets auf dem xc)
Für jeden der nicht genau weis wielang der vorbau sein sollte (bzw wie hoch) oder sich nicht festlegen will( wie oft bei enduros) ob er mal mehr downhill und dann wieder mal ne grössere tour fahren will ist der Vro ne klasse sache ! man kann sich natürlich auch später nochmals für 80 euro nen normalen vorbau in ner anderen länge nachkaufen , falls es nicht passt  
Ich glaube ausserdem das die 630 mm den meisten fahrern deutlich genug sind (wobei man den 680 ja auch kürzen kann)

gruss wbb


Noch was: demnächst beschwert sich hier noch einer das sie ihm im canyon shop nicht das radfahren ohne stützräder beigebracht haben vor der probefahrt 


und noch ein paar zitate:

*Zwei in einem*
Im Syntace VRO-System mit 6° Vorbauwinkel haben Sie praktisch gleich zwei Lenkertypen eingebaut. Nämlich einen XC- und einen DH-Lenker. Wie das? VRO T-Stem Vorbau 6° nach unten zeigend montieren ("Flop") = XC Position (entspricht herkömmlichem Vorbau mit XC-Lenker). VRO T-Stem Vorbau 6° nach oben zeigend montieren ("Flip") = DH Position (entspricht herkömmlichem Vorbau mit DH-Lenker). Und das tollste dabei: Dazu müssen Sie lediglich die Klemmschrauben lösen und den Syntace VRO Vorbau umdrehen - ohne Armaturen zu demontieren.


*Supersteif und ultraleicht*
Für mehr Spurtreue und weniger Kraftverlust *als mit konventionellen Lenkern und Vorbauten*. Nur 338 g mit Carbonlenker und Titanschrauben. VR-3 DH-Standard getestet, dem weltweit besten und härtesten Prüfstandard.


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi weissbierbiker, 

danke für deine Info über das VRO-System. Hoffe es stimmt was du schreibst. Bist du schon mal ein Bike mit dem Lenker-System gefahren?

A propos Canyon-Shop: Stützräder haben die tatsächlich nicht gehabt - hab extra danach gefragt, aber da war schon ein Tester vor mir da und ist zu einer längeren Probefahrt weggefahren.........  

Ciao


----------



## weissbierbiker (29. Dezember 2004)

> weswegen ich im übrigen den geraden lenker gewählt habe um nicht zuhoch zu kommen und das war gut so!! (zumindets auf dem xc)



ja hab ihn seit bald einem jahr am xc 4 und tatsächlich auch nur am anfang ca 5 mal umgestellt , dh jetzt wüsste ich welchen "normalen" vorbau mit lenker ich nehmen würde.aber wie syntace so schön schreibt:



> Typisch VRO. Die meisten VRO-Besitzer verstellen an den ersten Tagen mehr oder weniger heftig seine Vorbaulänge, so 5 bis 6 mal. Durch die sofortige Vergleichsmöglichkeit in der Praxis finden sie ihren persönlichen Sweet Spot", d.h. den besten Kompromiss für ihren Körperbau, den Fahrstil und das bevorzugte Gelände. Doch damit sind die Vorteile des VRO noch lange nicht zu Ende, denn dieser Sweet Spot" gilt nicht für den Rest des Biker-Lebens. Man wird fitter oder fetter, fährt mehr technisch oder mehr Marathon bzw. Langstrecke. Und der Syntace VRO passt sich immer an. Perfekt.



und ausserdem find ich ihn sehr schön  


gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi wbb, danke nochmals - kannst du mir mal verraten, was für Breite dein Lenker hat ?

Danke im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## weissbierbiker (30. Dezember 2004)

630  (finde ich schon ziemlich breit bei 175 cm körpergrösse) 
meine freundin hat ihn auch und auf 600 gekürzt.

gruss wbb


----------



## xysiu33 (30. Dezember 2004)

Tja wbb, falls ich mich doch noch für das VRO-System entscheiden sollte, dann bestimmt in der breiten Ausführung, also 680.

Zur Zeit muß ich mich mit dem wichtigstem "Problem" rumschlagen, dh. mit der Rahmenhöhe: (fast) alle Werte, egal wo ich nicht hinschauen würde, zeigen mir, daß die Größe "L" für mich die bessere Wahl wäre. Bloß meine Schrittlänge macht mich "krank" - habe einfach zu kurze Beine   

Wenn ich über die Probefahrt bei Canyon nachdenke, war alles OK - aber wenn ich vom Sattel runter gehe, habe ich das Oberrohr fast in meinem Schritt. Das wird ja bei einem schnellem Abgang vom Sattel ziemlich schmerzhaft sein   

Da ich das Bike für 50/50 zum Gelände und Touren einsetzen werde, ich das eine ziemlich schwere Entscheidung. Habe schon an Canyon-Verkauf geschrieben - mal schauen was die mir wohl raten werden. 

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto klüger wäre die Entcheidung pro VRO-Lenker-System in meinem Fall - denke ich. Egal für welche Rahmengröße ich mich entscheiden sollte. 

Egal, abwarten und in Ruhe überlegen. 

Jetzt gilt - am Sylvester abfeiern und prosit Neujahr.  Dann kehren wir mal zum Alltag. 

Bis dann Jungs.


----------



## weissbierbiker (30. Dezember 2004)

falls ich richtig gelesen hatte bist du 186 cm gross mit einer schrittlänge von 90 cm, da passt ja wohl ein L--du willst dir doch kein bmx kaufen !! falls du vorher ein "altes " hardtail hattest versteh ich das dir die fullys hoch vorkommen aber die haben halt ein höheres trettlager da der rahmen halt beim einfedern noch platz nach unten braucht. 

gruss wbb

hab gerade gesehen das du ja schon ein fully mit weniger federweg hast, *welche rahmengrösse hat denn dein giant?? *(ist übrigens das rad welches ich vor einem jahr zum vergleich wegen der rahmenhöhe meines xc genommen hatte da es ähnliche daten zwischen s und m hatte wie das canyon--zumindest so in etwa)


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Dezember 2004)

gebe wbb absolut recht -- mit 90cm Schrittlänge hast du bei L sicher keine Probleme.


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Dezember 2004)

Also Jungs, hier meine Daten: Größe 186 / Schrittlänge 87 cm. 

Habe zuerst so in etwa gemessen - deshalb kam ich auf 90 cm. 

Bei Canyon wurde ich gemessen mit 85cm - das kann aber nicht sein. 

Habe dann noch einmal zu Haus nachgemessen: barfuß, mit angezogener Radhose und mittlerem Druck im Schritt ==> 87 cm. Mit Schuhen wäre es 1 cm mehr.

Trotzdem: bei einer Überstandhöhe von 82,5 cm bei Rahmengöße "L" - habe ich das Oberrohr im Schritt gespürt. OK, hatte Jeans an.

Wenn ich dann im Falle des Falles schnell vom Sattel muß, komme ich automatisch etwas nach vorn - dann wird es ziemlich schmerzhaft sein   

Mein jetziger GIANT NRS fahre ich in Größe "M" mit steilem, festem Vorbau, so daß ich eine ziemlich aufrechte Position auf dem Radl habe mit minimaler Sattelüberhöhe. Das Bike habe ich zuerst für Touren und "gemütliche" Fahrten im Wald und leichtem Gelände benutzt - aber nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit war das einfach zu wenig. So bin ich mehr und mehr ins Gelände gegangen. Dabei sind die Federwege an dem Radl einfach viel zu kleiner Geworden   
Das Bike ist aber bei der Rahmenhöhe sehr wendig und fährt sich bequem.

Jetzt ist einfach die Zeit für etwas robusteres gekommen !  

Außerdem bin ich von der Qualität der "Rock-Schrott" Federelemente nicht zufrieden - abgesehen von der Mega-Grottenschlechtem-Service. Aus diesem Grund kommen mir keine "Rock-Schrott"-Parts mehr ans Rad - egal mit welchen Testergebnissen sie auch abschneiden - warte seit 5 (fünf) Monaten
auf Reparatur vom SID-Dämpfer: bis jetzt keine Reaktion.    Dämpfer hat einfach nur Luft verloren und mußte eingeschickt werden. Zum Glück hat mir der Händler einen Ersatzdämpfer montiert - sonst wäre ich monatelang ohne MTB    -  ich weiß: ist ein anderes Thema, trotzdem finde ich es sch...e  so ein Service.   

Zurück zum Canyon: ich bin ein typischer "Grenzfall" : alle Werte, egal wo ich nicht hinschaue, lese, ausrechne usw. schlagen mir die Größe "L" vor. Bloß die unglückliche Höhe des Oberrohrs.........  

Ich glaube, in meinem Fall wäre "M" die richtige Größe. Sogar Lutz fährt "M" bei seiner 89cm Schrittlänge ( na gut, er ist "nur" 179cm groß, aber auf dem Oberrohr will er auch nicht landen....).

Was meint Ihr - das lestige Thema macht mich echt krank. Vor allem wenn ich "blind" einen L-Rahmen bestellt habe und wenn ich jetzt die Bestellung ändern werde, wann kommt denn dann mein MTB - im Juni ?   

Ich will hier nicht heulen - es gibt anderswo echte Probleme. 

Die Entscheidung muß ich jedoch bald treffen. Sonst kann ich mein Radl vergessen.   

In dem Sinne - feiert schön und einen guten Rutsch.

Ciao


----------



## weissbierbiker (31. Dezember 2004)

sag mal du bist doch den m probegefahren--hats denn gepasst?? wenn ja versteh ich nicht wo dein problem liegt, wenn nein ´nimm L !
Ich würde ein es auch eher kleiner wählen als ein xc da es ja alleine schon aufgrund der höheren gabel noch höher kommt und daher würde ich vermutlich in deinem fall einen m rahmen nehmen (habe ich beim xc ,letztes jahr aber mit 120mm federweg, auch--meine schritthöhe 83,5 bei 175 cm-würde das es auch in s kaufen)--also wenn dir M in koblenz gepasst hat kaufs !! und dazu den vro ( eventuel sogar in L bei deinem langen oberkörper -wobei mir m eigentlich lang genug vorkommt mit bis zu 135mm vorbaulänge)

gruss wbb


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi wbb, war vor kurzem mein GIANT ausmessen ( warum habe ich das nicht früher gemacht ?    ) - Ergebnis: die Maße sind fast identisch mit den der Canyon-ES-Bikes. Einziger Unterschied: das Oberrohr meines GIANT`s fällt deutlich mehr zum Sattel ab als es bei dem Canyon der Fall ist - um ca. 2 bis 2,5 cm. 

Außerdem habe ich mein Bike auf ein Brett gestellt, damit der Rahmen genau auf die Höhe des Canyon-Rahmens kommt - dann war`s eigentlich klar: "M" soll es sein. Zwar habe ich ab und zu den Eindruck, der M-Rahmen ist etwas zu klein, aber wenn ich mir mal überlege, daß das Oberrohr am Canyon noch höher ist  und dazu noch ein anderer Vorbau kommt ( VRO ) dann muß ich glaube ich nicht länger überlegen.

Das "M" was ich in Koblenz gefahren habe hat schon gepasst - blöd nur, daß das ES-6 nicht da war, mit dem VRO-Vorbau.  Das "L" war auch nicht schlecht. Den Unterschied der beiden Rahmenhöhren was schon zu spüren war jedoch nicht unangenehm. 

Die Frage die ich mir immer noch stelle: warum habt ich so lange Beine ?
Oder sind meine viel zu kurz ?    Es sieht so aus.......

Egal: werde am 3. Jan. mal ausgiebig mit der Canyon-Hotline sprechen und dann zu 99 % einen M-Rahmen bestellen. 

Alles Gute 

Ciao


----------



## weissbierbiker (1. Januar 2005)

ich denke ein es in m ist dein ding!!

gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (1. Januar 2005)

Hi und frohes neues Jahr

Ich habe mir auch ein es in M bestellt. Meine Schrittlänge 85cm und Größe 1,77m. Ist da ein M ok oder könnte ich auch ein S nehmen. Bin vorher immer Hardtail gefahren.

thx Schreiner


----------



## Niederbayer (1. Januar 2005)

Hat von Euch jemand eine Ahnung welcher Lenker genau am ES 6 verbaut ist?
Lowrider mit 9, 12 oder 16° Lenkerbiegung.


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

bei meiner Unentschlossenheit bzgl. Rahmengröße habe ich schon mehrmals mit Canyon über (fast) alle verschiedene Sachen gesprochen. Gestern konnte ich noch zusätzliches erfahren, und zwar:

- die Magura Bremsen erhalten von Canyon "Perfomance"-Belege.
  wenn man die Ausgaben 11/2004 sowie 01/2005 von "Mountainbike" liest, ist man zwangsläufig etwas verwirrt, denn in 11/2004 steht, daß diese Beläge "sehr gut" sind / in 01/2005 jedoch, daß die Endurance-Beläge doch die bessere Wahl sind. Die absoluten Spitzenbeläge sind die "Competition". Bei diesen soll die Bremskraft "brutal" sein. Also wieder mal überlegen: die Serienbeläge behalten und "zu Ende" fahren oder gleich neue Kaufen und an Canyon zwecks sofortigem Einbau schicken. 

- bei dem ES-6 wird die Kette HG-53 verbaut - also Deore-Kette. Diejenige, die sich für komplette XT-Ausstattung entschieden haben und Kurbel samt Ritzel in XT-Qualität zu Canyon schicken werden, sollten logischerweise auch eine XT-Kette kaufen (28,- uro). Es sei denn, man greift noch eine Stufe höher und inverstiert in eine Dura-Ace (32,- uro) die noch haltbarer sein soll als die XT-Kette.

- die Disk-Geschichte muß ich glaube ich nicht mehr aufs neue ansprechen.
Ich lasse die Seriendisks so wie sie sind - bei Bedarf werde ich die hintere Scheibe vielleicht auf 180mm umrüsten. Aber schaun wir mal, wie sich die Kombi 180/160mm fährt. Würde lieber auch 210/180 haben wollen aber es geht halt nicht. Ob 190/180 sinnvoll ist ist so eine Sache. 

Also Jungs - tunen wir mal weiter....?   

Gruß


----------



## Quellekatalog (5. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> -   in 01/2005 jedoch, daß die Endurance-Beläge doch die bessere Wahl sind.



na ja, das finde ich ist eine unklare Formulierung
denn lt. Magura bringen die PERFORMANCE: maximale Bremspower
und die ENDURANCE: sind nicht ganz so bissig wie die Performance Beläge, dafür länger haltbar.



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die absoluten Spitzenbeläge sind die "Competition". Bei diesen soll die Bremskraft "brutal" sein.



die kenne ich gar nicht und habe sie auch auf der Magura Homepage bei dem Zubehör für die Louise und Louise FR nicht gefunden



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wieder mal überlegen: die Serienbeläge behalten und "zu Ende" fahren oder gleich neue Kaufen und an Canyon zwecks sofortigem Einbau schicken.



Ich denke die PERFORMANCE reichen vorerst und ich würde sie "zu Ende" fahren.
Falls die COMPETITION Beläge noch mehr Bremspower bringen, dann sind sie auch sicher schneller abgenützt

außerdem sind laut Magura eigentlich die ENDURANCE die Serienbeläge, also gibt Canyon eh von Haus aus die bissigeren PERFORMANCE Beläge drauf


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Januar 2005)

Hi Quallekatalog:



> na ja, das finde ich ist eine unklare Formulierung
> denn lt. Magura bringen die PERFORMANCE: maximale Bremspower
> und die ENDURANCE: sind nicht ganz so bissig wie die Performance Beläge, dafür länger haltbar.



schau mal in der "Mountainbike" auf Seine 33 rechts oben bei "Tops & Flops" 
"Magura Louse FR ein ungewohntes bild boten die serienmäßigen perfomance-Beläge der  der FR schon nach der ersten Testfahrt - sie waren nahezu völlig verschlissen. Effekt: Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit und Standfestigkeit bleiben weiter hinter den bekannt guten leistungen der Louise zurück. Die montierten Endurance-Beläge wandelten das Bild völlig. Der Verschließ blieb im gewohnt geringen Umfang, die Testparameter erfüllte die FR mit Bravour."

In der Ausgabe 11/2004 ließt man IM TEXT des Artikels ( letzter Satz auf Seite 67 und weiter auf Seite 68.
Hier sorgen die Jungs für Verwirrung, denn sie empfehlen " MB empfiehlt den Endurance-originalbelag und den Belag von Swisstop oder DEN MAGURA COMPETITION für Freunde brutaler Bremspower."

Entweder handelt es sich bei den Perfomance-Belegen aus der Ausgabe 01/2005 um eine schlechte Serie der Belege oder ich weiß es nicht mehr   

Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Lesen

Gruß


----------



## Canyonier (5. Januar 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die COMPETITION Beläge noch mehr Bremspower bringen, dann sind sie auch sicher schneller abgenützt
> 
> außerdem sind laut Magura eigentlich die ENDURANCE die Serienbeläge, also gibt Canyon eh von Haus aus die bissigeren PERFORMANCE Beläge drauf


Meines Wissens gibt es nur "Endurance" und "Performance", daher vermute ich, dass mit "Competition" die normalen "Performance" Beläge gemeint sind. Marketing-Strategen und Redakteure haben leider die Eigenschaft, alles 100 mal neu zu benennen und anders zu formolieren, das ist ja nichts Neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (5. Januar 2005)

@xysiu33: Oh Mann Leute, aus jeder Mücke wird hier immer gleich ein Elefant gemacht. Hast Du ne Winterdepression?   
Fahr die Beläge runter, mach andere rein u. gut...

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du Dir mit dem Canyon Bike einen Gefallen tust?
Mit Deinen ganzen Sonderwünschen, Anregungen, Kritiken, usw. solltest Du Dir vielleicht für erheblich mehr Geld ein Custom Bike aufbauen....  

Nix für ungut Gruss
Oli


----------



## AllIn (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade ob man das ES6 bzw. ES5 mit einem Fat Albert etc. fahren kann. Habe bei meinem alten Bike die gleiche Kurbel dran und da schleift im kleinsten Blatt, die Flanke vom Albert am Umwerfer. Fahre deswegen selber einen Conti.

Vielleicht gibts ja das Innenlager auch mit einer anderen Achslänge? Vielleicht weiß jemand ja eine Antwort.

Gruss W


----------



## Trollobaby (5. Januar 2005)

Ich kenne auch keine Competition Beläge und wie bereits oben erwähnt sind die auf der Homepage von Magura auch nicht zu finden.
@xysiu33: im Testbrief der Louise FR steht, dass das Urteil für die Louise FR nur "sehr gut" lautet, da Performance Beläge aus einer fehlerhaften Produktionsserie eingebaut wurden, nachdem diese durch neue Endurance und dann auch durch neue Performance Beläge ersetzt wurden funktionierte die Louise wieder wie gewohnt.

Ich zitiere mal: "Erst die Performance oder Endurance Ersatzbeläge schafften das Problem aus der Welt. Ohne diese fehlerhafte Produktionsserie hätte die FR wieder spielend den Testsieg eingefahren. Pech für Magura!"


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2005)

@0033
wenn du die bremsbeläge zur montage an canyon schicken willst, solltest du dir echt überlegen, ob ein versender-bike für dich geegnet ist.

geil auch die ketten-geschichte. wird man damit schneller?  

frag doch mal bei der *bike-redaktion * an, was sie dir für ein bike empfehlen würden  die wissen doch alles!

gruß
fone

in mein xc4 '04 passt ein fat albert rein.


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Januar 2005)

Hi @augus1328,

ich mache hier keinen Elefanten aus einer Mücke, sondern will mich mit euch Canyon-Kollegen mit Infos austauschen - das ist doch der Sinn eines Forums: oder verstehe ich das falsch.

Zu deiner Anregung wg. meiner Sonderwünsche: da hast du vielleicht auch Recht, aber es geht hier nur um Paar "Kleinigkeiten". Schau dir mal die Überlegungen anderer Forum-Mitglieder: da bin ich mit meiner XT-Kurbel, -Ritzel und -Kette ziemlich bescheiden. Andere Überlegungen waren nur Ideen. 

Da ich mich weiter noch mit der Rahmengröße herumschlage   bin ich immernoch Unentschlossen. Die Entscheidung fällt morgen oder spätestens am Freitag.

Custom-Bike? Gerne: wenn du mir mal das nötige "Kleingeld" zur Verfügung stelltst?   Spaß bei Seite: auch wenn ich mir mein Traumbike (Specialized Enduro Pro 2005 oder Rotwild neues RFC) zulegen würde, wären dort auch einige Parts, die ich austauschen würde. Tja, ich bin halt ein schwieriger Kunde.   

Hi @fone: danke für die "Kette" - bin nicht beleidigt aber wenn jemand schon wert darauf legt, XT-Kurbel zu nehmen, dann kann man sich ja mit der Kette auch überlegen. Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von Mischkomponenten: Deore/LX/XT einige Hersteller bauen noch XTR-Teile an. Finde ich bei einigen Parts, wobei es sich um Paar Euros handelt unangebracht. Aber egal. Ich beende das Thema "Tuning" mal. Dann habt ihr schon ruhe von meinen Vorschlägen    Eigenartig finde ich nur die, welche sich über schlecht aussehende Sattelstützen beklagen: wird man dadurch schöner ?   

Gruß an alle Tuning-Freunde


----------



## stick007 (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

um die Scheibenbremsbelag-Diskussion mal zu beenden.
Laut Magura (siehe Homepage) war wirklich nur die Charge von den Bremsbelägen, die bei der Mountainbike getestet worden sind, schadhaft.
Die Beläge wurden nie in den der Louise FR Serie verwendet. Daher brauch man sich wohl wirklich keinen Kopf machen, ob nun die Beläge bei Canyon getauscht werden müssen.


Gruß
Björn


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo @stick007,

da kann ich ja jetzt ruhig schlafen.........  

Ciao


----------



## Augus1328 (5. Januar 2005)

@xysiu33:
Klar ist ein Forum zum Diskutieren da, war ja von mir auch nicht böse gemeint.  

Bin ja mal gespannt bis wann Du Dein Canyon bestellst. Vielleicht wird`s dieses Jahr noch ausgeliefert.    Und mach Dir keine Gedanken wegen Bremsbeläge, anderer Kurbel, usw. Kannst Du, falls nötig, alles noch ändern. Wichtig ist, dass Du die Geschichte mit der Rahmengrösse für Dich demnächst entscheidest u. die Bestellung auf den Weg bringst, sonst kommt Dein Bike wirklich erst im Herbst   

Gruss u. viel Spass beim tunen
Oli


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @fone: danke für die "Kette" - bin nicht beleidigt aber wenn jemand schon wert darauf legt, XT-Kurbel zu nehmen, dann kann man sich ja mit der Kette auch überlegen. Außerdem bin ich kein Freund von Mischkomponenten: Deore/LX/XT einige Hersteller bauen noch XTR-Teile an. Finde ich bei einigen Parts, wobei es sich um Paar Euros handelt unangebracht. Aber egal. Ich beende das Thema "Tuning" mal. Dann habt ihr schon ruhe von meinen Vorschlägen    Eigenartig finde ich nur die, welche sich über schlecht aussehende Sattelstützen beklagen: wird man dadurch schöner ?
> 
> Gruß an alle Tuning-Freunde



ok das ist aber eine persönliche vorliebe was die mischkomponenten betrifft.
die kette hält vielleicht 1500km? solange kann man die doch getrost fahren?
dann welchseln. das kann man auch leicht selber machen.


ich war eigentlich vorhin nur etwas genervt von deinem :in der BIKE hat das gestanden, in der BIKE hat jedes gestanden...-Argumentation. die diskussionen über tests in bike-zeitschriften hier im forum solltest du dir mal zu gemühte führen, falls du es noch nicht getan hast

sorry.


gruß
fone


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Januar 2005)

ist ja gut Jungs - mein Beitrag zu den Bremsbelegen war meinerseits keine Belehrung ( ich weiß eh weniger als die Anderen ) sondern ein Hinweis mit der Hoffnung auf euren Feedback, was da jetzt mit den Belegen gemeint war.

Die Antwort hab ich ja auch ziemlich schnell von euch bekommen - danke   

Außerdem gehen hier im Forum langsam die Themen aus   also man muß ja was machen, wenn man krank zu Haus rumhockt  

Bis zum nächstem Thema über: Oberrohrsteifigkeit - kann man auch ein Mädel aufs Oberrohr mit ins "Gelände" nehmen, ohne daß es ( das Oberrohr ) nicht bricht ?  

Gruß an alle Canyon`isten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe heute die endgültige Entscheidung getroffen: bleibe definitiv bei "L"-Rahmen mit VRO-Vorbau in "S" sowie der Option, XT-Parts einzubauen   

An alle Tunings- und Scheibenbremsen-Umrüster: habe heute bei Canyon erfahren, daß es im Sommer neue Adapter für die 210mm Scheibe als Umrüstset fürs Vorderrad geben SOLL. Angeblich sollte es einen ähnlichen Fall vor 2 Jahren gegeben haben - fragt mich bitte nicht nach Einzelheiten, da ich darüber einfach nichts weiß und den Jungs von Canyon kein Loch im Bauch mehr bohren wollte - wo Magura einen Adapter im laufender Saison auf den Markt "geworfen" hat.

Diese Info ist kein Gag meinerseits - habe heute ein Gespräch eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters mit einem anderem Kunden gehört wobei es um größere Scheiben ging - da hab ich sofort nachgehackt und dies im persönlichem Gespräch mit dem netten Verkäufer erfahren.   

Es wird sich also für alle Interessenten lohnen, im Sommer bei Magura oder einfach im Bike-Shop nach entsprechenden Adaptern nachzufragen. Dann können wir schwere Jungs vielleicht doch noch in den Genuss einer größeren Scheibe vorn kommen - nicht wahr @Knuffi ?

Eins ist aber klar: Canyon wird diese Option nicht anbieten - also nicht sofort bei Canyon nachfragen - hat kein Zweck.

Jetzt heißt es - viel Geduld bis zum 18. April ( oder vielleicht doch früher ? ) mitbringen  

Gruß an alle


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Tunings- und Scheibenbremsen-Umrüster: habe heute bei Canyon erfahren, daß es im Sommer neue Adapter für die *210mm* Scheibe als Umrüstset fürs Vorderrad geben SOLL.



na ja, nur leider ist es nur bei der am ES 7 verbauten Minute 3:00 erlaubt 210 mm Scheiben zu verbauen

bei der Fox Talas sind leider nur Scheiben bis 203 mm erlaubt


----------



## Funthor (6. Januar 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, nur leider ist es nur bei der am ES 7 verbauten Minute 3:00 erlaubt 210 mm Scheiben zu verbauen
> 
> bei der Fox Talas sind leider nur Scheiben bis 203 mm erlaubt





Gruss Funthor


----------



## xysiu33 (6. Januar 2005)

Hi Jungs,

soll es bei 210mm Scheiben auch erlaubt sein     

Daß es zur Zeit nur bis 203mm erlaubt ist weiß jedes Kind   

Wenn ihr nicht glaubt, dann ruft doch bei Canyon und fragt selber nach - hab mit Dominik über die verschiedenen Scheibengrößen und zur Zeit erlaubten Nachrüstmöglichkeiten gesprochen.

Gruß an alle "Ungläubigen"


----------



## stick007 (7. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> soll es bei 210mm Scheiben auch erlaubt sein
> [...]



Hallo xysiu33,

ich habe Deine Antwort leider nicht ganz verstanden, aber das limitierte Bauteil ist die Fox Gabel. Diese hat nur eine Freigabe für 203 mm (8 Zoll) Scheiben und Magura bietet z. Z. keine 203mm Bremsscheiben an. 

Wozu braucht man jetzt die weiteren Magura Adapter?


Gruß
Björn


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Januar 2005)

hallo @stick007

der freundliche Canyon-Verkäufer hat mir gesagt, daß es zur Zeit keine Adapter von Magura gibt ( für 210mm Scheiben ) die von Fox "freigegeben" sind. In diesem Zusammenhang SOLL ( ich wiederhole noch mal: SOLL ) es ab Sommer 2005 einen "erlaubten" Adapter von Magura für die 210mm Scheiben geben, wie es bereits vor 2 Jahren der Fall war - hier habe ich nicht weiter nachgehackt, um welche Adapter es vor 2 J. ging. 

Fazit: es soll uns Bikern möglich sein, bei einer Fox-Gabel 210mm Scheiben vorne einzubauen. Hoffen wir das Fox es tatsächlich absegnet und gut ist es.

Gruß


----------



## stick007 (7. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @stick007
> 
> der freundliche Canyon-Verkäufer hat mir gesagt, daß es zur Zeit keine Adapter von Magura gibt ( für 210mm Scheiben ) die von Fox "freigegeben" sind. In diesem Zusammenhang SOLL ( ich wiederhole noch mal: SOLL ) es ab Sommer 2005 einen "erlaubten" Adapter von Magura für die 210mm Scheiben geben, wie es bereits vor 2 Jahren der Fall war - hier habe ich nicht weiter nachgehackt, um welche Adapter es vor 2 J. ging.
> 
> ...



Hey xysiu33,

das ist kein Problem des Adapters. Den gibt es ja schon.

Ich habe mich noch mal schlau gemacht. Laut Toxoholic´s  wird es auch in Zukunft keine Freigabe für 210 mm Bremsscheiben bei den Talas geben.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Januar 2005)

@stick 007,

nochmal: den Adapter für 210mm Scheiben gibt es ja ( deshalb darf man ja auch die große Scheiben an den Manitou-Gabeln verbauen ). Sorry: hab mich halt etwas blöd ausgedrückt, als ob es den Adapter gar nicht gäbe. 

Das Problem ist ja die (fehlende) Freigabe von Fox. Und daran soll Magura halt arbeiten.

Mal schauen mit welchem Ergebnis.

Bis bald

Gruß


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Januar 2005)

Hi Leut, 

jetzt wollen uns die Jungs von "Mountainbike" total verrückt machen in dem sie in der neuesten Ausgabe über den Fox-RP3-Dämpfer schimpfen    da es im Einsatz den Geist aufgegeben hat.......

Hoffentlich ist "unsere" Serie ausgereift   

Auffällig ist nur, daß nur an einem Bike im Enduro-Test der Fox-Dämpfer dran ist, findet ihr nicht ?  

Sch...e nur, daß mein Traumbike in dem Test den Sieg geholt hat   
und ich es nicht bereit bin, so viel Kohle auf die Theke zu legen   

Überrascht mich schon, daß über den VRO-Vorbau so positiv geschrieben wurde   

Und die XC-Fraktion kann nach dem kurzem Test auch jetzt ruhig schlafen   

Wie lange ist es noch bis zum 18. April, Papi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (13. Januar 2005)

Ich lese die ganzen Tests immer mit einer gewissen objektivität. Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig. Wobei, bei den Bikes von Canyon ist man, wenn man nicht selber vor Ort die Bikes ansehen und fühlen kann, auf jeden Hinweis in den Medien angewiesen. Aber schlussendlich muss jeder für sich selber seine eigene Meinung bilden.
Und zum Glück gibt es hier noch dieses Forum. Und da ich schon ein Bike von Canyon hatte, habe ich vollstes Vertrauen in die Bikes und bin mir auch sicher, dass die Leute von Canyon ihr Handwerk verstehen.
Jetzt heisst`s für mich einfach die Canyon-lose Zeit so schnell wie möglich zu überbrücken und freue mich auf mein ES6


----------



## simonsearch (14. Januar 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leut,
> 
> jetzt wollen uns die Jungs von "Mountainbike" total verrückt machen in dem sie in der neuesten Ausgabe über den Fox-RP3-Dämpfer schimpfen    da es im Einsatz den Geist aufgegeben hat.......
> 
> ...


----------



## TAILor (15. Januar 2005)

nochmal zu dem "magura fox problem":
magura kann da nichts am adapter basteln, das es fox irgendwann frei gibt!
wenn fox sagt, dass ihnen bei einer 210 er scheibe die hebelkräfte zu groß werden und die gabel deshalb evtl. schaden nehmen könnte, dann ist da meiner meinung nach nichts zu machen. Ich deenke nicht, dass magura die physik ändern kann  ?!


----------



## xysiu33 (15. Januar 2005)

Hi @simonsearch,

recht hast du - man ist ja mit der Zeit immer ein wenig schlauer (spreche von mir selbst ) - habe mich viel über dieses Thema mit meinem "Magura-Guru" in meiner Stadt unterhalten und das selbe erfahren.

Frag ich mich nur, was hat mir und anderen anwesenden Kunden der Canyon-Verkäufer in Koblenz für "Senf" erklärt ?   

Finde trotzdem eigenartig, daß so stabile Gabeln wie die von Fox die Kräfte nicht oder nicht ausreichend aushalten können. 

Egal, die 180mm Scheiben müssen die Arbeit übernehmen.

Und hier: 



> "Der Vorserien-Ersatz stellt zu wenig Federweg ohne Durchschlagschutz zur Verfügung."



Dabei könnten die Jungs von "Mountainbike" auch mal klarer ausdrücken   

Gruß


----------



## Eklk (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs !

Ich habe mal das ganze thema durch gelesen.

Viel über es6 und es8 .

Was haltet ihr von der es7 ?

Wie ist die gabel so die M minute 3 ?


----------



## Funthor (21. Januar 2005)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs !
> 
> Ich habe mal das ganze thema durch gelesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Eklk,

schau mal hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145925&page=1

ES7 =   

Gruss Funthor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simonsearch (23. Januar 2005)

High,

ne coole Sache wär´s, wenn man ein Canyon-Verleih in München hätt.
Da würd ich viel zahlen...

MfG


----------



## MB_Bazillus (4. Februar 2005)

Hi Leutz,
nachdem man mir mein MTB geklaut hat, bin ich gerade dabei mir ein neues zu kaufen; Das ES 9 gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut - aber das wird von Euch gar nicht erwähnt....
Warum? Zu teuer?

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## Strider (4. Februar 2005)

JUP! Zu teuer. Aber sehr sehr geil!
Getestet in der BSN -> Testbericht auf Canyon.de


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Februar 2005)

Das ES9 kann kaum mehr als das ES6, kostet aber einen Batzen mehr...
(ok, die Laufräder sind besser -- das ist mir den Aufpreis aber auch nicht wert...)


----------



## Strider (5. Februar 2005)

Na ja so schmucke sachen wie race face kurbeln...
 Kann ehrlich nicht viel mehr aber wenn ich zu den leuten gehören würde die 500 euro nicht so schmerzen.....


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, das ES9 ist ja wohl absolut ne klasse besser u. vorallem individueller als das ES 6. Und nicht nur Shimano Einheitsbrei verbaut, es gibt nämlich auch andere attraktive Teile Hersteller.

1) Laufradsatz viel besser
2) Race Face Deus Kurbel/Innenlager vs. Shimano LX
3) XT Kassette vs. Deore
4) Sram X.O Schaltwerk vs. Shimano XT
5) Sram X.9 Trigger vs. Shimano LX
6) Sattel u. Sattelstütze viel besser!!!
7) Extra Punkt auch für die Farbe

M.E. ist das Bike überhaupt nicht zu teuer. So wie es aufgebaut ist kriegst Du in der Preisklasse nichts auf dem Markt. Des is fact.
@MB_Bazillus: Wenn Du die Kohle hast, dann kauf`s Dir...

Das ES9 wäre, hätte ich nicht das Big Mountain SL bestellt, mein zweiter Favorit gewesen. Sticht einfach aus der ganzen ES Masse hervor mit seinen selteneren u. schöneren Parts.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## druide1976 (7. Februar 2005)

@augus1328
mehr, mehr....... da steigt meine Vorfreude ins unendliche.....


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

Gruss Leute!

Hab mich gerade registriert,

ich hoffe ich hab das richtige thema...

wollte heute mir das canyon nerve es 6 bestellen ... da sagt mir der kollege an der hotline , sind leider alle ausverkauft (nur noch rahmen xl)   

mmh schöner sch... 

nun zur frage :
alternative dazu , wenn möglich nicht mehr als 2000,- euro
rahmen m (19")
fox talas + fox float
xt gruppen
keine  XT DualControl !!

hatte mir schon das XC 7 (1899,-) rausgesucht, -> leider XT ´dualcontrol
canyon sagt aber das tauschen unmöglich 

bitte um rat (auchso wiege zur zeit ca .100kg leider)

gruss Boost


----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Wenn du auf jeden fall Fox willst sieht es eher schlecht aus.
Die Manitou Elemente sind jetzt auch nicht die schlechtesten wenn auch wohl etwas unsensibler. Und dann stände die ja das ES7 offen.


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

ok strider , danke für die schnelle antwort

oder? ES 5 und kassette und innenlager selber tauschen?

oder eher doch zu billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Beim ES 5 ist die Gabel nicht absenkbar, das würde ich nicht nehmen wenn du auch mal den berg hoch willst.


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

ok thanks
und was spricht gegen das XC 7 ausser Shimano Deore XT DualControl ?


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2005)

auch mit dem ES5 kommt man einen berg hoch  
und wo steht, dass manitou unsensibler sind als fox?

Booster, lies hier bitte etwas quer durch die threads, du solltest schon meinungen von mehr als 1-2 leuten einholen.

gruß
fone


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

yup ... hast ja recht


----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Ja das mit dem berg hoch war übertrieben aber ohne die absenkbare gabel verliert das es schon deutlich an reiz.
Und das die Manitous dank SPV etwas unsensibler sind (jedenfalls wenn man das SPV verwendet) hat man jetzt schon sehr oft gehört.
Hohl mir aber trotzdem ein ES 7 *g*


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

mmh das ES 7 ist natürlich auch ein heisses geschoss
bin auch am grübeln ...  
ich denke manitou ist auch Qualität,
und es muss nicht auf teufel komm raus fox sein

oder sehe ich das falsch?

gruss boost


----------



## Freti (16. Februar 2005)

Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 100kg-Mann feststellen kann, ob ein Federelement unsensibel ist; nicht in dieser Preisklasse.
(ein ehemals 100kg-Mann)

Gibt es denn überhaupt noch Canyon MTB Modelle?
Gruß Freti


----------



## Strider (16. Februar 2005)

Was meinst du mit "nicht in dieser preisklasse?"


----------



## Booster (16. Februar 2005)

die lieferzeiten derzeit schrecken schon ab oder ...
man sagte mir was von juni , oops :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booster (17. Februar 2005)

moin,
habe mir gerade das ES 8 bestellt (wegen Fox Teile komplett)
denke war die richtige Entscheidung , voraus. Termin Anfang Juni ...   
kann ich ja schon mal anfangen zu sparen   

gruss
Boost


----------



## Joey-Bike (23. Februar 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nur kurz zum Thema Lenkerbreite:
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael

Ich wollte mir zum bestellten ES9 noch den VRO Vorbau mit VRO Lowrider mit Lenkerbreite 68cm bestellen. Mir wurde bei der Bestellhotline allerdings gesagt der VRO Lowrider wäre nur in Breite 63cm zu haben. Wie geht das zusammen?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Februar 2005)

hello,
sagt mal habt ihr infos was die Max. reifenbreiten bein ES ( ES6) sind/sein werden?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2005)

messerclub-illi schrieb:
			
		

> hello,
> sagt mal habt ihr infos was die Max. reifenbreiten bein ES ( ES6) sind/sein werden?



U.a. dafür habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153757

Staabi hat leider noch nicht geantwortet...


----------

